# 01/22 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Chris Jericho's Rock 'N' Wrestling Rager at Sea



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Cant wait

Strange they havnt at least announced 2 other matches;

A womens tag &
Allin v Dustin (really wanna see this anywhere).....is my guess


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

PAC v Moxley. Wrestling wise, nothing will compare to this this week.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Moxley vs. Pac should be great
I've really come around on the Omega/Page storyline now that I have a decent idea of where it could be going, and the tag match should be fun
Inner Circle vs. Jurassic Express should be fun as well, but I'd honestly prefer Santana/Ortiz against Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus, simply because I can't fucking stand Marko Stunt


----------



## Benoit's Weight Machine (Dec 28, 2019)

I'll be curious to see whether or not this show does a better number. The boat is a novelty however not being live will hurt them. I understand that Flair is on the boat too, I wonder if he'll make an appearance or if that isn't contractually possible.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope they really make use of the setting. This is the perfect opportunity for a falls count anywhere type of match. Someone needs to get speared into the pool.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Benoit's Weight Machine said:


> I'll be curious to see whether or not this show does a better number. The boat is a novelty however not being live will hurt them. I understand that Flair is on the boat too, I wonder if he'll make an appearance or if that isn't contractually possible.


I hear that Flair will be missing at least the first portion of the event to attend Rocky Johnson's funeral.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking forward to this. These novelty gigs worked for Nitro.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Only wrestlers who are on the cruise are.

Jericho 
Hager 
Guevara
Santana&Ortiz 
Moxley
Cody 
Omega 
Young Bucks 
Adam Page
MJF
Darby Allin
SCU
Dustin Rhodes 
Private Party
Jungle Express 
Joey Janela
Kip Sabian
QT Marshall

Woman 
Riho
Nyla Rose 
Allie
Brit Baker 
Penelope Ford

So only expect to see these wrestlers on Dynamite this week. Darby wife Priscella Kelly is there as well. So maybe they use her in a match too.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Benoit's Weight Machine said:


> I'll be curious to see whether or not this show does a better number. The boat is a novelty *however not being live will hurt them*. I understand that Flair is on the boat too, I wonder if he'll make an appearance or if that isn't contractually possible.


Most of the time that does not change anything.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Benoit's Weight Machine said:


> I'll be curious to see whether or not this show does a better number. The boat is a novelty however not being live will hurt them. I understand that Flair is on the boat too, I wonder if he'll make an appearance or if that isn't contractually possible.


I wonder if spoilers will leak out. I think they probably will. But I heard internet signal isn't strong on the boat.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Only wrestlers who are on the cruise are.
> 
> Jericho
> Hager
> ...


PAC never made it then?
No main event? Ah well, gutted


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Whens it actually getting recorded?


----------



## Le Mark (Jan 20, 2020)

I think Moxley vs PAC ends in a draw for a second time and it leads to Jericho vs Mox vs PAC at the PPV.
Jericho retains, Mox finally beats PAC on TV and next PPV Jericho vs Mox with Mox winning.
This prolongs the feud, so they can build new guys to face the champ


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Premieres at 6pm tonight -


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057002492951756800
okay so two things;

1. someone better get thrown into the pool

2. Darby better do a balcony dive on someone


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am excited to see what the setup looks like. I was always a big fan of most of the novelty shows. I loved the Nitro Spring Break episodes that had the ring surrounded by a pool. I even liked the first Nitro in the Mall of America just because it was super unique.

Things I would want to see:

- Hangman drinking at the open bar and hitting on guests. Singing some cowboy shit on karaoke.

- Moxley just breaking stuff that Jericho is ultimately responsible for paying for. Throw an ice sculpture overboard. Break some expensive bottles of the bubbly. That kind of stuff. Get in Jericho's head.

- Drunk Dustin singing love songs to Terri Runnels who happens to be on board (I am sure some of you will get that reference).

- DDP teaching a yoga class. Gets attacked by MJF and Wardlow. Gets laid out.

- Jake Hager punches Marko Stunt out of the ring all the way into the ocean.

- Random people in the buffet line or whatever just casually trying to recruit guests into The Dark Order. Would emphasize their reach and that anyone could potentially be a member.

- Drunk Flair hitting on everyone

- Arn hitting a spinebuster on someone through a buffet table.

- Match that involves use of deck chairs, buffet, ship stuff. Special venue needs a special match.

- OC gets thrown over the side of the ship, does not care to swim and leaves his hands in his pockets. Drowns. (Kayfabe obviously)

Things I do not want to see:

- Cody and Brandi interacting on the cruise. Their storylines need to keep them apart.

- Only room to have like 36 people at ringside. Like I said, I am interested to see the kind of setup they can do on the ship. Has potential to be great, I hope they can make it look good.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Brandi will not be on the cruise because someone stole her passeport.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

It has heaps of potential, I hope it doesn’t come across like play-fighting though... You know how guys do wrestling moves on each other into the pool when on holiday?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Janela does a spot where he's thrown off the boat?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Aedubya said:


> PAC never made it then?
> No main event? Ah well, gutted


Lol he's there I must have forgotten to list him.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Looks like this is about to premiere live like Dark at 6 PM EST


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

PAC/Mox is going to be excellent but the tag championship match is going to be huge. It's a definite turning point for a storyline and I'm not sure what they're planning.

Mox is almost definitely beating PAC. It's just the more predictable match, although it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

It looks like MJF will be wrestling Joey Janella instead of Ray Fenix. Did Fenix get injured?






UPDATE: Rey Fenix Possibly Injured At AEW Dynamite TV Tapings (Video) - Wrestling Inc.



> Rey Fenix faced Joey Janela after last night's _AEW Dynamite_ episode in a match for next week's show. During the match, Fenix appeared to have suffered some sort of neck injury after a piledriver from Janela. After the match, Fenix had to be helped to the back.
> 
> It's not known if the injury is serious, or if it was just a stinger. It was noted on the latest edition of _Wrestling Observer Radio_, that Fenix has been hurting lately, and then got hurt worse in the match.


Fn Janella better not getting piledrivers banned. I hope this isn't true


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

PAC's segment was great on the Road to... However it seems out of place given he's one win away from a title shot, against a one-eyed opponent. 

(On an aside, why is PAC never mentioned as potentially leading The Dark Order?)

Joey Janela vs MJF and Britt Baker vs Priscilla Kelly added to the Dynamite card airing Wednesday. I believe this is Kellyt's debut here, and thought she had signed with MLW. Maybe she'll work both companies.



Gh0stFace said:


> It looks like MJF will be wrestling Joey Janella instead of Ray Fenix. Did Fenix get injured?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Spoilers for DARK match between Fenix and Janela



Given Janela friggin beat Fenix, I think this match of Janela vs MFJ would make more sense. I mean MJF has to win because he's feuding with Cody, I'd rather not see Lucha House Party lose another singles match. And no, that was on purpose.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

For every step forward it’s two steps back. Priscilla Kelly? Fuck’s sake. She’s a talentless hack that doesn’t understand what she’s doing.

Also, isn’t Joey Janela proud of never being formally trained? This is what happens when you let douches like that do piledrivers.


----------



## nailz1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Just watched Road to the Bahamas and Pac's video package was awesome. Wish AEW would air more content like that on Dynamite instead of using it only on Youtube.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Gh0stFace said:


> It looks like MJF will be wrestling Joey Janella instead of Ray Fenix. Did Fenix get injured?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it was taped for Dark next week. Lucha Bros were never actually scheduled for the tour. I'm actually interested in seeing MJF/Janela. They teased the feud between the two during the press conference announcement.



nailz1 said:


> Just watched Road to the Bahamas and Pac's video package was awesome. Wish AEW would air more content like that on Dynamite instead of using it only on Youtube.


That's what the 2nd show is going to be for. They will have all this stuff and few matches.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219395990639271937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219393728214970368


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Looking forward to this show. Moxlex/ PAC and the tag title match should be pretty good. 

When I seen the Women that were on the cruise I was hoping there was going to be no Women's match at all. Arguably there 3 best talent (Shida, Statlander and Shanna) have been left off the cruise. Did they have other commitments, if not I find that decision mind-boggling. I guess Britt will beat Kelly in a 5-10 minute match and then challenge Riho at Revolution, but honestly I'd rather no women's match happens at all, no interest in either one of them.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

You just gotta pretend the womens divison doesnt exist.

Priscilla Kelly and Britt Baker will be one of the greenest matches ever broadcast on national televsion.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox vs. PAC with a fire finish this time should be great.

The tag match with Omega and Hangman vs. SCU could be a good one too, but whether it is or not is unimportant. The biggest thing is to see how do Omega and Hangman act together here.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Gh0stFace said:


> It looks like MJF will be wrestling Joey Janella instead of Ray Fenix. Did Fenix get injured?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Janella should get banned. He always uses a dangerous style.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The cruise ship setup does look amazing. I hope they don’t fuck up production. They make enough mistakes on terra firma.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

When and what time do they start the tapings? 
Oneday before airing on TNT?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

French Connection said:


> When and what time do they start the tapings?
> Oneday before airing on TNT?


Wrestling scheduled on the cruise from 630 to 930 pm tomorrow. So they will tape Dynamite. Then they will edit it and add in pre tape stuff etc. So TNT will have it ready to air Wednesday night.


----------



## ModernDayWarrior (Dec 21, 2019)

I can't think of many things worse than being stuck in the middle of the ocean with 2000 AEW fans. I hope the show is worth it.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Janella should get banned. He always uses a dangerous style.


True, but it's mainly dangerous because the guy sucks at it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That countdown video was better than all of Raw. Cant wait for this show. Im excited.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm kinda conflicted about the tag team match. One one hand, Page and Omega work together well and I enjoy the storyline very much so I'd like to see them go over, on the other hand, hotshotting two singles guys into tag team championship was something Bucks criticised before. I mean, it works with these two but I can totally see why some people think it is WWE style of booking.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

> Tomorrow's episode of AEW Dynamite will be split between content on the Chris Jericho Cruise and material pre-taped last week in Miami with two different sets of announcers







__





ALL ELITE WRESTLING NEWS AND NOTES | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> True, but it's mainly dangerous because the guy sucks at it.


Actually no Janella is a really safe wrestler, that's what every wrestler say.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the matches announced for Dynamite weren't taped last week. They taped next week's Dark last week and maybe backstage segments for this show. But the matches are all taking place from the boat.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Unrelated, kinda... but has anyone ever done the Jericho Cruise? I’m thinking about going next year but haven’t really found much of a discussion on it. Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Unrelated, kinda... but has anyone ever done the Jericho Cruise? I’m thinking about going next year but haven’t really found much of a discussion on it. Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.


I've looked into both, but also looking for some peoples experiences. I'm gutted I didn't go for this years.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lethal Evans said:


> I've looked into both, but also looking for some peoples experiences. I'm gutted I didn't go for this years.


Yeah, I keep saying I’m going to do it and it always ends up being too late. They announced it for Feb 1-5 next year. The date is hammered out at least. I’m trying to figure out what I’m looking at price wise and, yeah, a review, haha.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Yeah, I keep saying I’m going to do it and it always ends up being too late. They announced it for Feb 1-5 next year. The date is hammered out at least. I’m trying to figure out what I’m looking at price wise and, yeah, a review, haha.


Aye, I was too late to see pricing both times - shame there's no pricelist still available for the current cruise for an idea.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2235678770067292


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Spoilers are starting to spread from the tapings. If you do not want to know then stay off of the internet for the next 24 hours.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Clique said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2235678770067292


Oh yeah. That Pac promo was straight fire.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

According to Wrestling Observer Live, AEW filmed two master versions of the show and the tapes will be flown to TNT in Atlanta on two separate airplanes.

Full spoilers (courtesy of HeelByNature) are below.

*AEW Dynamite Tapings From Chris Jericho's Cruise (1/21)*

* AEW World Tag Team Championship: Kenny Omega & Hangman Page def. SCU (Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky) (c) to win the titles.

* Britt Baker def. Priscilla Kelly.
After the match is over, Britt Baker stuck around and made fun of Tony Schiavone. It appears that Baker is turning heel.

* The Inner Circle (Chris Jericho, Santana & Ortiz) def. The Jurassic Express (Marko Stunt, Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus)

* MJF def. Joey Janela

- Cody Rhodes and The Young Bucks cut promo. MJF comes out, but Cody cannot touch him. The Young Bucks beat up MJF.

* *Number One Contender Match for AEW Championship: *Jon Moxley def. Pac. Following the match Chris Jericho came out at the entrance.

Source: Spoilers: AEW Dynamite Tapings From Chris Jericho's Cruise (1/21) | Fightful Wrestling


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Dammit. I can never resist spoilers.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Jazminator said:


> Dammit. I can never resist spoilers.


Same here and it doesn't sound like anybody was tossed into the pool. Ugh!!!


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Sounds like an ok show. Glad SCU lost the titles


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

I honestly cannot think of anything SCU did to make the tag titles seem important. Especially with them being their inaugural champion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now the fun begins with who turns between Page and Omega.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Jericho just came out in the end and that was it? Seems weird. I'd hope there's more than that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RBrooks said:


> Jericho just came out in the end and that was it? Seems weird. I'd hope there's more than that.



When theres 4 months between PPVs theres only so much you can do.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> When theres 4 months between PPVs theres only so much you can do.


I just feel like it's a wasted opportunity to do something cool on the freaking boat. Moxley on a boat raising shit? Sounds insane. But we don't get anything.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RBrooks said:


> I just feel like it's a wasted opportunity to do something cool on the freaking boat. Moxley on a boat raising shit? Sounds insane. But we don't get anything.



Maybe they have something filmed in one of the cabins or something cool like that. I do agree that another staredown between the two would be a lame way to end the show.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bloody Warpath said:


> I honestly cannot think of anything SCU did to make the tag titles seem important. Especially with them being their inaugural champion.


But in their defense, there was nothing much the EVPs gave them, after they won the titles. Like one/two defenses with more build to the challanger than to SCU. Then Daniels wanting to prove he can still go had more to do with Daniels than him. Generally the tag division was more about spammy matches than story (besides Hangman/Omega).

here‘s hope that with the story already being there, this turns out to be a better reign.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Maybe they have something filmed in one of the cabins or something cool like that. I do agree that another staredown between the two would be a lame way to end the show.


Certainly hope so. Just a stare down after that eye injury last week would be pretty bad. Moxley should want to kill Jericho in return. Besides, we've already had a few stare-downs between them. It's time to heat things up some more.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lethal Evans said:


> Aye, I was too late to see pricing both times - shame there's no pricelist still available for the current cruise for an idea.


if you and @RCSheppy are so lazy finding the prices, I will help: Chris Jericho’s Rock ‘N’ Wrestling Rager at Sea 2020 | Soul at Sea this seems to be the prices for 2020. And maybe sign up for getting email information on the cruise website, so you will not not get tickets this time


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

RCSheppy said:


> Unrelated, kinda... but has anyone ever done the Jericho Cruise? I’m thinking about going next year but haven’t really found much of a discussion on it. Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.


I know a couple who went last year and have gone again this year. They said it was the best holiday they had ever been on. JR was flirting with anything in a skirt and Jericho was drunk and wouldn't get off the microphone most of the time ?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This show sounds pretty shit, to be honest. Every match has got someone I don’t give a flying fuck about. Last week was pretty good, but they can’t let that ride, can they?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RBrooks said:


> Jericho just came out in the end and that was it? Seems weird. I'd hope there's more than that.



I guess he was on commentary. So stare down is after he walks from the booth. Meltzer/Alvarez went over the show more in depth on Wrestling Observer radio. It sounds like Young Bucks throw MJF in the pool.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Jericho should have thrown Mox off the boat


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The Wood said:


> This show sounds pretty shit, to be honest. Every match has got someone I don’t give a flying fuck about. Last week was pretty good, but they can’t let that ride, can they?


They could put on best wrestling show ever and you'd still shit all over it and say the company is dead in the water. Cool gimmick bro


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

A PG Attitude said:


> They could put on best wrestling show ever and you'd still shit all over it and say the company is dead in the water. Cool gimmick bro


Just stop giving him attention. He'll disappear.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wasn't able to keep away from spoilers, I guess my curiously got the better of me. 

Looks like a good show, bar the Baker/Kelly match. Maybe someone that's seen it already can tell me how long it lasts so I know how long I need to turn the TV off for. 

Mox/PAC should be great. 

Tag match should be good, although not a fan of putting the belts on Omega/Page. AEW arguably has the best tag team devision in the world and yet they put them on 2 singles guys, that's a WWE thing to do. I would've rather had Page turn on Omega just as they're on the brink of winning, their feud doesn't need the tag titles. LAX or Lucha bros should've been the ones to take the titles from them, they have several actual teams. I used to hate when WWE put tag titles on two singles guys, I'm team AEW but I'm going to critise them for doing the same thing.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Other spoiler notes 

Omega/Page vs SCU goes over 20 minutes. Adam Page gets the pin with Omega on the outside. Young Bucks come out to celebrate. Adam Page walks off and goes drinking with the fans in the crowd.


Britt Baker cuts promo after the match with Tony Schiavone. Starts making fun of him for working at Starbucks before he worked here. Starts saying how she's the hottest girl on this boat and how smart she is. Pretty much bragged how great she is and furthered her heel turn.

During Jericho,Santana&Ortiz vs Jungle Express. Jake Hager and
Luchasaurus brawl to the back. Leaving Jericho and Marko Stunt in the ring for the finish.

MJF comes out without Wardlow. He starts making fun of Janela calling him Jelly. At the end of the match Kip Sabian and Ford come out on stage. They start making out and distract Janela. Which leads to MJF beating him. 

Post match Cody comes out and cuts promo. Him and MJF go back and forth. MJF points out that you can't touch me. Codys you are right I cant. But they can't and Young Bucks super kick him and toss him in the pool on the boat. 

Moxley comes out with bandage on his eye. Bryan Alvarez says that he saw Moxley wearing it since the airport and kept it on the whole cruise so far.

Meltzer points out that in the middle of the Pac/Moxley match. Another Cruise ship docked next to them. With idiot fans all distracted saying your boat sucks. Our boats better instead of watching the match. So if people hear weird chants during the match that's why.

They also said there was a weird delay in match. With both wrestlers laying down on the mat. With ref going back and forth between both guys and talking to them. Obviously that will be edited out on tv. I wonder if the weird delay was them waiting for the crowd to shut up about the other boat and wanting the end of the match hot for t.v. audience.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RBrooks said:


> I just feel like it's a wasted opportunity to do something cool on the freaking boat. Moxley on a boat raising shit? Sounds insane. But we don't get anything.


On the flip you don't want to run the risk of him being hokey.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Moxley not doing anything is more unnerving. He knows he's got Jericho in the ring for the title in five weeks - and so does Jericho. The suspense and anticipation is often worse than the actual coming negative event. 

They have five Dynamite episodes between tonights show and the PPV on Feb 29th. You can't just have five weeks of brawls between them. I think they should book it as Jericho on edge about how Mox will escalate it and then get frustrated when Moxley keeps turning the other cheek (when Jericho keeps prodding him and using the IC against him) - with the idea that he's saving up all his retribution for the title match when he has Jericho one-on-one with the title on the line.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Clique said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2235678770067292


Did anyone else think of The Mandarin in Ironman 3 when they were watching this?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Rock n' Rager at Sea Bonus Match: Joey Janela vs. Rey Fenix


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Really more of a "Bash at the Beach" bonus match. I guess this match was in the can in case the Rager footage didn't make it to the mainland or something. As to the match, Lucha Bros transition to Lucha House Party is nearly complete.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

lucha bros could've been big stars in AEW. A damn shame.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Did anyone else think of The Mandarin in Ironman 3 when they were watching this?


Makes me think PAC wouldn't be a terrible choice to be the Dark Order exalted one. The idea was Scurll would be behind it as he was left behind, but PAC has had issues with The Elite from the jump of the company as well. He injured Hangman and then quit the company, came back and beat Omega, feuded with Hangman, wants a rubber match with Omega and is going on and on about if he doesn't get it he will hurt people etc.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> They could put on best wrestling show ever and you'd still shit all over it and say the company is dead in the water. Cool gimmick bro


Guess you were not part of the live discussion thread last Wednesday. Pretty much everyone, including him, were praising most of the show. Amazing what happens when a wrestling show has wrestling on it (at least for the second hour).


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Aew NEEDS a midcard title. Moxleys cool and all but Pac is a star imo and hate seeing him take Ls but an L to Mox ain't a bad thing


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Curious how the PAC/Mox match comes across on TV. Bryan and Dave were complaining about the fans chanting "fuck your boat" during the match. Then PAC stops and looks at the crowd, points at himself then points at Mox and shrugged his shoulders. Then there was about a 5 minute spot which Dave and Bryan have no idea what happened, but they described is just a lot of talking and clinch's. PAC exits the ring and the ref follows and they did more talking. I hope they edit it out, but it is a big chunk of time. 

Plus they screwed up the entrance. PAC came out while his video was on the screen, but Mox's music played. So he goes back and they did it over. For all that is holy, they better not keep that in lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ModernDayWarrior said:


> I can't think of many things worse than being stuck in the middle of the ocean with 2000 AEW fans. I hope the show is worth it.


This was my thought also. On one hand a wrestling cruise with live matches, music, autograph/photo sessions and casual interactions with the talent would be awesome and the set up looks really amazing but having to be around the "Fuck da WWE! AEW RULEZ!" fans is an instant turn off. I was at an indy show last month and the guys rocking the AEW shirts were the loudest wannabe smart fans I've ever come across and it was massively cringe. There was a dude dressed as Jericho with AEW Championship replica and all who was holding court with 3-4 other dudes practically yelling about Eric Bischoff and the Monday Night Wars...


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

fabi1982 said:


> if you and @RCSheppy are so lazy finding the prices, I will help: Chris Jericho’s Rock ‘N’ Wrestling Rager at Sea 2020 | Soul at Sea this seems to be the prices for 2020. And maybe sign up for getting email information on the cruise website, so you will not not get tickets this time


I googled for a while man! This site didn't pop up, kept getting directed to the old site where tickets weren't shown.
Thanks for this! Signed up for next years


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Someone mentioned on a previous page about Moxley wreaking havoc which I think is a good idea. Every AEW fan knows it's Jericho's cruise so after the issues Moxley has caused Jericho why is he even on board? Jericho from a kayfabe perspective should've banned him for disrespecting him.

I would've used Moxley as a surprise. Nothing hokey but somehow he sneaks onto the boat and catches Jericho by surprise in the ring. Beats him up and embarrasses him on his own cruise and stands tall before security chases him off. Moxley looks like a Stone Cold type babyface whilst Jericho now has even more motivation to want to kill Moxley when they do face off. If you absolutely must do a number one contenders bout you can do it next show and have Jericho try to cost Moxley only to fail.

I think this is the problem with AEW. Instead of creating that cool moment of Moxley standing tall in the ring with an embarrassed Jericho down and out in the ring we just have a match where Moxley wins and Jericho watches from afar. How boring.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lethal Evans said:


> I googled for a while man! This site didn't pop up, kept getting directed to the old site where tickets weren't shown.
> Thanks for this! Signed up for next years


Ok so then it seems it is the country difference, but good that I could help


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

TheAppler said:


> lucha bros could've been big stars in AEW. A damn shame.


Well... can't blame AEW on this one, tbh. They aren't exclusive and their schedule is insane, like 4-5 matches a week. You can't put the belts on these guys, at least for now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EmbassyForever said:


> Well... can't blame AEW on this one, tbh. They aren't exclusive and their schedule is insane, like 4-5 matches a week. You can't put the belts on these guys, at least for now.


AAA and AEW have a partnership. AAA made Omega their top champion and The Young Bucks tag champions, meanwhile The Lucha Bros aren't doing anything of note in AEW.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Clique said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2235678770067292


This the first time I understood a thing he said. Watch them not show this on dynamite tho


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The zoom in shots on some of the people in this audience should be more glorious than ever tonight.

Take a shot of Jamo every time you see an overweight beard. Guaranteed you’re out cold before 8:45.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dude said:


> The zoom in shots on some of the people in this audience should be more glorious than ever tonight.
> 
> Take a shot of Jamo every time you see an overweight beard. Guaranteed you’re out cold before 8:45.


Well it is a cruise so I expect to see women in the crowd whether or not they care about the wrestling. If it really is a ship full of dudes I will laugh.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Well it is a cruise so I expect to see women in the crowd whether or not they care about the wrestling. If it really is a ship full of dudes I will laugh.


Youtube some footage from the last cruise.

It was a bunch of wrestling marks walking around in their black T Shirts with their toy belts in 100 degree heat ?.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Youtube some footage from the last cruise.
> 
> It was a bunch of wrestling marks walking around in their black T Shirts with their toy belts in 100 degree heat ?.


Seeing Jericho dress as the third Buck still brings back horrible memories.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Should be a fun show tonight! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Well it is a cruise so I expect to see women in the crowd whether or not they care about the wrestling. If it really is a ship full of dudes I will laugh.


I think if I suggested a wrestling cruise to the Mrs she'd tell me I'm on my own...


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think if I suggested a wrestling cruise to the Mrs she'd tell me I'm on my own...


If by "on your own" you mean she'd likely divorce your ass on the spot, then I'd agree.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think if I suggested a wrestling cruise to the Mrs she'd tell me I'm on my own...


Maybe, but 99% of the cruise is just normal cruise stuff and concerts right? Like three hours of wrestling in four days I think. "Honey, go enjoy the bar and buffet with your girlfriends for a few hours" works right?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> If by "on your own" you mean she'd likely divorce your ass on the spot, then I'd agree.


Haha, she's pretty supportive of the wrestling stuff but she'd definitely give me a wtf face and say no.



Lheurch said:


> Maybe, but 99% of the cruise is just normal cruise stuff and concerts right? Like three hours of wrestling in four days I think. "Honey, go enjoy the bar and buffet with your girlfriends for a few hours" works right?


It's not just the show it's signings, photo sessions, talks mixed in with some live music and the following:

- Kenny Omega hosting a Super Smash Brothers tournament.

- Celebrity Bowling

- Live wrestling podcast recordings.

- Scavenger hunt.

---

I can't see a non wrestling fan enjoying this at all. I'd say 80% male at this thing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Haha, she's pretty supportive of the wrestling stuff but she'd definitely give me a wtf face and say no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Super Smash Brothers tournament? It is going to be a bunch of 12 year olds.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Haha, she's pretty supportive of the wrestling stuff but she'd definitely give me a wtf face and say no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbf, I did see a few fairly attractive women in bikinis during the preshow; that's not to say they'll be watching the wrestling, but they were on board.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I don't hear a thing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Setup looks great so far. Much better than last year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boat looks so col, interested to see if maybe we get some spoiler fakeouts.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

This fucking company. You JUST signed a multi million dollar TV deal. Your owner is a billionaire.

HOW HARD can it be to get the audio to wok properly? I mean, you can’t make this shit up


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Why does Omega always wear those same tights?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Audio just came in. Thank god


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Also, my prediction about the makeup of the audience was spot on lol.

Why didn’t they tape this during the day? You can’t even tell they’re on a boat.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Dude said:


> This fucking company. You JUST signed a multi million dollar TV deal. Your owner is a billionaire.
> 
> HOW HARD can it be to get the audio to wok properly? I mean, you can’t make this shit up


Yeah. No excuse for that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> This fucking company. You JUST signed a multi million dollar TV deal. Your owner is a billionaire.
> 
> HOW HARD can it be to get the audio to wok properly? I mean, you can’t make this shit up


Starting to think it's less them and more TNT. Because it seems like these issues don't always happen in Canada or Fite.TV. 

Audio issues do need to be fixed though.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

There are some good matches on tonight. Should be a good one. Love the setting. Fresh atmosphere


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Starting to think it's less them and more TNT. Because it seems like these issues don't always happen in Canada or Fite.TV.
> 
> Audio issues do need to be fixed though.


Audio issues here in Canada tonight but seems to be fixed now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JRL said:


> Why does Omega always wear those same tights?


The Doug method


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

This is the least attractive cruise crowd in the history of cruises ??


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> A Super Smash Brothers tournament? It is going to be a bunch of 12 year olds.


What? You better recognize.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Also, my prediction about the makeup of the audience was spot on lol.
> 
> Why didn’t they tape this during the day? You can’t even tell they’re on a boat.


I can tell but only because I’ve been on a boat like that


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Starting to think it's less them and more TNT. Because it seems like these issues don't always happen in Canada or Fite.TV.
> 
> Audio issues do need to be fixed though.


There’re no audio issues on FITE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> Audio issues here in Canada tonight but seems to be fixed now


Got ya it seems to be all over the place. I know I tend to get at least one audio issue





Whoanma said:


> There’re no audio issues on FITE.


See all over the place audio wise lol


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't notice any audio problems


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

It looks like they're just in a regular arena.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It looks like they're just in a regular arena.


It really doesn't.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It looks like they're just in a regular arena.


They really should have started recording while it was daylight to reinforce the atmosphere. No pool near the ring is disappointing.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

I was looking forward to seeing water, the sun setting in the background, etc.

Instead it looks like a darkened ECW arena with the same kind of crowd.

Apparently these marks were chanting at a nearby docked cruise ship that “Your Cruise Sucks”.

I can’t imagine the reaction from the regular human beings on that docked ship.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Dude said:


> I was looking forward to seeing water, the sun setting in the background, etc.
> 
> Instead it looks like a darkened ECW arena with the same kind of crowd.
> 
> ...




Cringeeee


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> They really should have started recording while it was daylight to reinforce the atmosphere. No pool near the ring is disappointing.


There is a pool on the same deck, though it’s not next to the ring.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This setup is awesome.

No aduio issues here in Canada outside of the first 30 seconds of the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow a ref actually enforcing legal man rules in a tag match?!?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> There is a pool on the same deck, though it’s not next to the ring.


I hope we get some action outside the ring then.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AEW got some of the laziest refs in the biz.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Why does TNT have the 'Live' verbage on the screen lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> AEW got some of the laziest refs in the biz.


This one at least putting some effort in. The bald one who usually does tag matches makes literally zero effort.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Man how refreshing is it 

no fucking outside dives


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I hope we get some action outside the ring then.


They are enforcing the rules when there is no room to do anything at ringside lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Omega is phenomenal


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I forgot what it was like to see actual wrestling moves and selling in a tag match.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

I will give credit that they’re actually making this look like a real tag match instead of a free for all.

Hopefully it lasts and isn’t just a fleeting thing.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Good match but the entire front row of fans.... I just can’t ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dude said:


> I will give credit that they’re actually making this look like a real tag match instead of a free for all.
> 
> Hopefully it lasts and isn’t just a fleeting thing.


Sad that this is the outlier. At first I was like, why is he not up yet? Oh yeah, that is what is supposed to happen in wrestling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Dude said:


> Good match but the entire front row of fans.... I just can’t ?


I think I just saw a glimpse of at least one woman at ringside.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Dude said:


> Good match but the entire front row of fans.... I just can’t ?


What do you look like?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> What do you look like?


Admittedly most of us on this forum probably aren't model material but these fans are the stereotypical wrestling fans.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> What do you look like?


I think a lot of us miss the great mix of types of fans we got back in the day.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

How are they going to handle the wind in the microphone when they try and go live next year? That show has disaster written all over it.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

There was way too much action during the commercial with the PIP. It seemed cool, but I really couldn't tell what was going on.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I think a lot of us miss the great mix of types of fans we got back in the day.


This. If this was WCW in 1999 or even 2000 it'd be hot girls drinking, regular looking college dudes, the occasional neckbeard wrestling smark but mainly just normal looking people. Now it's just big overweight dudes who look like Comic Book Guy from The Simpsons.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't know why but I do not like Hangman Page even though he generally performs excellent.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Ever since I heard Jim Cornette rant about Omega's jazz hands and weird facials I can't help but notice them now. I don't hate them like Corny does though, in fact I think they're funny.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think I just saw a glimpse of at least one woman at ringside.


There''s way more than one.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Dude said:


> Good match but the entire front row of fans.... I just can’t ?


At least they've been merciful with the lack of reaction closeups


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is way too long for an opening match.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I wanted the belts off SCU, but this isn't right. Boo!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This. If this was WCW in 1999 or even 2000 it'd be hot girls drinking, regular looking college dudes, the occasional neckbeard wrestling smark but mainly just normal looking people. Now it's just big overweight dudes who look like Comic Book Guy from The Simpsons.


I just pictured Exclaibur as Comic Book Guy correcting move names.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow that's a shocker and a great one.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

I’ve been 


Boldgerg said:


> What do you look like?


I’ve been told I look like Alex Karev from Grey’s Anaromy or Scooter Braun, Justin Bieber’s manager.

You can go ahead and accuse me of lying, yada yada yada.

Fact remains.... when most people see this fanbase they shake their head and wonder why they bother even watching something like this. These people are just off.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Whoa! New champions! Would have preferred the Lucha Brothers, but I am glad the belts are off SCU


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now mash their themes together and call them The Omega Stallions


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DOTL said:


> There''s way more than one.


There are plenty of boobs at ringside, I'll grant you that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Page handed out lariats like their candy!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Good match


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Bloody Warpath said:


> View attachment 82238


I mean there you go. ??‍♂??.

What else needs to be said to determine why wrestling does not attract regular people anymore.

Regular people are too embarrassed to be seen in a crowd like this


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hahahaha Page.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck me that was excellent how hard is it to do simple wrestling. 

sometimes they overthink this shit way to much


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

What a match. One of the best tag matches they've done so far. Not a fan of 2 singles guys being tag champs in what is arguably the best tag division in the world, but for now I'll enjoy this match for what it was.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Jesus H Christ, someone needs to screenshot that bucktooth fucker in the crowd


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

How many times are they going to have Page Buckshot Lariat into Omega? I get doing the accidental hit to cause friction, but damn. This is the third time that it has been done with the same move. At least change what he hits him with.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alright I think we saw two attractive women in the crowd just then. Good job AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least there is proof they can do great tag matches when the Bucks are not involved.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Adam Page is a functioning alcoholic and is carrying Kenny Omega. I wonder if they'll book to the point where his drinking becomes a hindrance in the ring.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

A PG Attitude said:


> They could put on best wrestling show ever and you'd still shit all over it and say the company is dead in the water. Cool gimmick bro


I complimented the show last week. Because it actually had good shit on it. Janela, Kelly and Marko are not the way to take that forward.

Nice try, though. 



EmbassyForever said:


> Just stop giving him attention. He'll disappear.


Good luck.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I like the red haired woman's look. Hopefully she can wrestle. Britt for the obvious win though.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Glad af Omega and Hangman got the belts. Great match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That match was fuckin awesome. On another note, Priscilla is hot


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I do like that it gives a little bit of info when they come out. Instantly catches you up to date.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy shit, Priscilla Kelly is hot!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hey girls you're in commercial break take it easy...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dr. Britt Baker, greener than


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

These women just aren't smooth. It is obvious that they are cooperating and almost doing a walk-through of their match. Don't know how to fix the division, but I hope they are training hard to get better


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Holy shit, Priscilla Kelly is hot!


Props to Darby Allin


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Most of the dudes in the front row just staring at the women. Not cheering...just staring...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Priscilla Kelly is, of course, Darby Allin's wife. She has a four match contract with MLW and I believe her last appearance there will be Feb 1st, so appearing on Dynamite likely means she's signed. Unless they had to use her because Brandi had her passport stolen and couldn't get on the cruise as a result.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This sucks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Priscilla Kelly is, of course, Darby Allin's wife. She has a four match contract with MLW and I believe her last appearance there will be Feb 1st, so appearing on Dynamite likely means she's signed. Unless they had to use her because Brandi had her passport stolen and couldn't get on the cruise as a result.


Whoever stole her passport is my new hero.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Delete the women's division.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Most of the dudes in the front row just staring at the women. Not cheering...just staring...


Didn’t you stare the first time you saw a semi dressed women that close to you?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Baker sucks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Priscilla Kelly can get it, that girl got ass


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I hate the Lock Jaw submission...I mean, just bite down???


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why does AEW insist on long matches always? Give these girls six minutes, get your message over and finish up with them.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Poor Priscilla Kelly...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Britt Baker being a doctor isn't interesting so why do we market her that way?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> I hate the Lock Jaw submission...I mean, just bite down???


Or keep you mouth closed?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

A little character development for Brit.... I like it.

She’s the best performer on that roster.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Meh, I though their match length was just about right with the commercial thrown in.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a bitch


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone else's audio keep skipping?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Of course, a heel turn.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why does AEW insist on long matches always? Give these girls six minutes, get your message over and finish up with them.


Because they're obsessed with catering to wrestling marks who are obsessed with long matches


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Did that dude have a Tony Schiavone signature tattooed on his arm?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR saving the day.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

My god Britt fucking sucks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tony should’ve kicked her in the ovaries.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Anyone else's audio keep skipping?


Yup.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Anyone else's audio keep skipping?


I think they are bleeping the crowd's chanting.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LMAOOOOO JR CUT THAT BITCH OFF


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Cutting to a commercial in the middle of promo?? She better still be in the ring cutting a promo on the return


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The3 said:


> Cutting to a commercial in the middle of promo?? She better still be in the ring cutting a promo on the return


She better not.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone with those gradual heel turns.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL they just cut to commercial with Britt blabbing about something


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Haha commercial


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, I finally saw something worse than Britt Baker’s wrestling ... Britt Baker’s promos.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Man, these girls just move way too slow. Feels like I'm watching WWE circa 2008.

JR is like guys we need to take a break from this rambling bitch. ?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The3 said:


> Cutting to a commercial in the middle of promo?? She better still be in the ring cutting a promo on the return


???????

JR just saved us all


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Wow, I finally saw something worse than Britt Baker’s wrestling ... Britt Baker’s promos.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Literally the only time shes ever been interesting and they cut her off


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LMAOOOOO JR CUT THAT BITCH OFF


I guess I'll dust off this old chestnut.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Wow, I finally saw something worse than Britt Baker’s wrestling ... Britt Baker’s promos.


She really is fucking horrendous. She fits the state of the women's division perfectly, in that sense.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Where oh where is Ivalisse ffs


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This might be the first time I have seen JR broadcast without his hat since WrestleMania IX.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

I see we back to wall to wall matches now.

Nice. Wouldn’t want the “creative” team to strain themselves.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Anyone else's audio keep skipping?


Yes, there's been several audio issues in this episode. It seemed in SCU vs. Page/Omega that the microphone was particularly close to sections of the crowd, so they were overly loud that we couldn't hear commentary.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Priscilla Kelly can get it, that girl got ass


They jobbed that baddie out to the most talentless bitch lmao


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

MrThortan said:


> These women just aren't smooth. It is obvious that they are cooperating and almost doing a walk-through of their match. Don't know how to fix the division, but I hope they are training hard to get better


That is one of the problems not having house shows. The talent do not get any time to work together and build chemistry. Rumor was that the women get about 1-2 hours before Dynamite to train. That just won't do.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The children must wear yellow life jackets


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I really wish Marko Stunt wasnt a part of this group


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

There is NO reason this is not a 2 on 2 match. Why make it 3 on 2.5? Having Marko in a competitive match against grown men yet AGAIN is ridiculous. It was ridiculous enough when Luchasaurus was hurt. It is yet another against PnP and Jericho.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The marks are sing Jericho’s theme ??


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The pyro blowing in the wind looks fun.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Marko Stunt being in the ring with the likes of Chris Jericho is a joke. Most of the fans ringside as nerdy and out of shape they are could whoop Marko.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I wish someone would throw Stunt overboard.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Marko Stunt has no business being in this match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> I wish someone would throw Stunt overboard.


Hager should punch him all the way from the ring over the side of the ship.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I was hoping for more promos on the cruise. Its just match after match after match so far.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd singing Jericho theme was fucking epic!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Honestly, I didn't mind the Baker promo. I thought it fit the character she's playing, even though it may have just been green,


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And we are back to not enforcing legal man rules again. It lasted for one whole match at least.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Stunt's lifejacket is off, it's now or never


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW just needs to stop with this Marko shit, this is not what I want to see from the A show


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Marko Stunt being in the ring with the likes of Chris Jericho is a joke. Most of the fans ringside as nerdy and out of shape they are could whoop Marko.


I don't believe you've posted one even semi-positive remark in this thread.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah Britt sucks. And they leave Shida, Statlander, Swiole and Shanna off the cruise. Britt is going to beat Riho at Revolution so this push is only going to get worse. Britt is the AEW Charlotte but way less talented.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder how wrestlers feel when they’re told they have to sell Stunt’s offense.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

No fooling, if I were a free agent wrestler, the possibility of having to be in the ring with Marko Stunt would likely put me off signing with AEW, he's that embarassing


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Yeah Britt sucks. And they leave Shida, Statlander, Swiole and Shanna off the cruise. Britt is going to beat Riho at Revolution so this push is only going to get worse. Britt is the AEW Charlotte but way less talented.


Way less as in ‘not talented at all’.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jungle Boy is super impressive and has great agility but we (The viewers) have already seen great agility in the opener so it's less impressive now...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Yeah Britt sucks. And they leave Shida, Statlander, Swiole and Shanna off the cruise. Britt is going to beat Riho at Revolution so this push is only going to get worse. Britt is the AEW Charlotte but way less talented.


They're trying hard with Britt lol they really want to make her a star. Big Swole should definitely take her spot.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

How are people ripping on Britt Baker?

She’s the biggest “star potential” female on that roster. It’s amazing.

Probably the same people who think Emi Sakura should be on TV ?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jungle Boy is super impressive and has great agility but we (The viewers) have already seen great agility in the opener so it's less impressive now...


Very true. Although he can be something special. He totally reminds me of the 1-2-3 Kid circa 1994.

And his eventual heel turn could be really good.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey Tony, so what do you think when Marko gets in the ring?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

It’s almost an hour in and literally the only non in ring thing we’ve had is that Britt promo.

This might as well be a house show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> I wonder how wrestlers feel when they’re told they have to sell Stunt’s offense.


Probably about the same when the guys in the front row get off the ship and realize they have to go back to their basements.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Hager should punch him all the way from the ring over the side of the ship.


Probably because Mox vs PAC is gonna run at least 30-35 minutes including entrances


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

The Dude said:


> How are people ripping on Britt Baker?
> 
> She’s the biggest “star potential” female on that roster. It’s amazing.
> 
> Probably the same people who think Emi Sakura should be on TV ?


I can think of several women's talent that are superior to her: Shida, Statlander, Shanna. I'd put Nyla Rose above her too. Big Swole is similar and improving.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're trying hard with Britt lol they really want to make her a star. Big Swole should definitely take her spot.


Exactly. They have talented females but are just pushing the wrong ones. Swole/Diamanté on Dark was much better than this match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Stunt isn't getting the hot tag...


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I am probably in the minority, but I love Marko. He cracks me up. That's the thing though, he only works when being used as a comedic character. They try to compensate for his small stature in the ring, but he should never be taken seriously. A few high flying moves is fine, but if he gets punched just once, it should be over


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Very true. Although he can be something special. He totally reminds me of the 1-2-3 Kid circa 1994.
> 
> And his eventual heel turn could be really good.


The really funny thing is we all thought of 1-2-3 Kid/X-Pac as tiny back in the day but he is over six feet. That shows where are are now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MrThortan said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I love Marko. He cracks me up. That's the thing though, he only works when being used as a comedic character. They try to compensate for his small stature in the ring, but he should never be taken seriously. A few high flying moves is fine, but if he gets punched just once, it should be over


On an indy show maybe he's good as comedic relief but this is the number 2 in the USA and national television.He shouldn't be anywhere near the show let alone wrestling the companies biggest star.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MrThortan said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I love Marko. He cracks me up. That's the thing though, he only works when being used as a comedic character. They try to compensate for his small stature in the ring, but he should never be taken seriously. A few high flying moves is fine, but if he gets punched just once, it should be over


Right. I think most of us would be OK with him as the manager who gets a cheap hit in and runs away to help his team. But anyone selling an actual move from him as the legal "man" is ridiculous.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MrThortan said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I love Marko. He cracks me up. That's the thing though, he only works when being used as a comedic character. They try to compensate for his small stature in the ring, but he should never be taken seriously. A few high flying moves is fine, but if he gets punched just once, it should be over


A heel Marko hiding behind a hoss of a bodyguard while flossing would draw the most nuclear heat imaginable.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

MrThortan said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I love Marko. He cracks me up. That's the thing though, he only works when being used as a comedic character. They try to compensate for his small stature in the ring, but he should never be taken seriously. A few high flying moves is fine, but if he gets punched just once, it should be over


What on earth does he do that is remotely funny?

says more about your sense of humour than anything


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

umagamanc said:


> I can think of several women's talent that are superior to her: Shida, Statlander, Shanna. I'd put Nyla Rose above her too. Big Swole is similar and improving.


Because you’re immersed in the wrestling bubble and don’t care about anything other than workrate.

When it comes to star potential, she’s it.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

The Dude said:


> How are people ripping on Britt Baker?
> 
> She’s the biggest “star potential” female on that roster. It’s amazing.
> 
> Probably the same people who think Emi Sakura should be on TV ?


I have zero problem with her. She's just green and doesn't need a push just yet.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Stunt to pin Jerricho and watch this place burn lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Even being able to roll up someone like Jericho is beyond the pale for Marko.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That sure looked like 3.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is a joke.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Probably because Mox vs PAC is gonna run at least 30-35 minutes including entrances


Possibly, but I am afraid that the match may have been edited down due to TNTs request.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you, JeriGOAT.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

DOTL said:


> I have zero problem with her. She's just green and doesn't need a push just yet.


She’s perfect passable in the ring. And in ring work isn’t the only thing that matters.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Stunt even getting a couple of near falls on Jericho makes him look absolutely horrible. Jericho should know better as well...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They have to stop having this interference in tag matches where one guy is taken from the match and the ref does nothing about it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Marko pinning Jericho would kill the Internet


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Very true. Although he can be something special. He totally reminds me of the 1-2-3 Kid circa 1994.
> 
> And his eventual heel turn could be really good.


The difference being Marko is literally like 4'8. The 1-2-3 kid was triple his size.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Over one hour in and zero spots or segments outside the ring. Why even bother filming this on a cruise ship and not taking advantage of the fun segments you could have there?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

The Dude said:


> *She’s perfect passable in the ring*. And in ring work isn’t the only thing that matters.


Well that's because most of the women's division is green too.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cool hype video. Cody and MJF are the goods.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> The difference being Marko is literally like 4'8. The 1-2-3 kid was triple his size.


Im talking about Jungle Boy.

I hate Marko


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Marko pinning Jericho would kill the Internet


Reports would come in of a maniac attacking small children with a baseball bat in Louisville, Kentucky.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Oracle said:


> What on earth does he do that is remotely funny?
> 
> says more about your sense of humour than anything


No, it says more about yours


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Stunt even getting a couple of near falls on Jericho makes him look absolutely horrible. Jericho should know better as well...


We both know it's only a matter of time until they have that little shit pin someone; who the unfortunate sob will be, remains to be seen, but it will be a burial unlike anything to come before.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

DOTL said:


> Well that's because most of the women's division is green too.


Again. You’re worried about workrate.

Im thinking about star potential to people outside of the mark bubble


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Stunt even getting a couple of near falls on Jericho makes him look absolutely horrible. Jericho should know better as well...


That ending sequence irritated me. After the 450 splash, Jericho should have ended it immediately.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Just one match after another; promos? storyline development?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Still no promos on the cruise. I was hoping for Hager/Luchasaurus to continue fighting on the cruise or something.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

The Dude said:


> Because you’re immersed in the wrestling bubble and don’t care about anything other than workrate.
> 
> When it comes to star potential, she’s it.


No, as well as workrate, I like characters, charisma, presence, mic work, etc. Although she isn't a terrible wrestler, I believe she's clunky in the ring, yet she has very little character and charisma, and her mic work is limited. I'm not against her on the roster, but she should be playing a secondary role. I do appreciate this new direction they're taking with her, however.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

The Dude said:


> Again. You’re worried about workrate.
> 
> Im thinking about star potential to people outside of the mark bubble


She's green all around. And that doesn't preclude potential. It's just a statement on how she is now. She'll improve, I'm sure.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Marko pinning Jericho would kill the Internet


Marko pinning Jericho would kill the company too


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I love MJF best heel in the business. He really needs to go over Cody at Revolution.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

There are so many promos you can do on a cruise ship. Imagine Jericho 20 minutes before his match just chilling in the pool drinking his bubbly not taking it seriously at all with some beautiful women by his side. The dude is a great promo so why not utilise this?

Too much wrestling on this show although it looks like we're going to get a promo now...


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> Just one match after another; promos? storyline development?


Of course. They’re perfectly content taking the night off, phoning it in and just plopping match after match out there. Because they have no business writing a TV show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

umagamanc said:


> Jungle Boy vs. Ortiz: Really liking
> 
> 
> No, as well as workrate, I like characters, charisma, presence, mic work, etc. Although she isn't a terrible wrestler, I believe she's clunky in the ring, yet she has very little character and charisma, and her mic work is limited. I'm not against her on the roster, but she should be playing a secondary role. I do appreciate this new direction they're taking with her, however.


She has star potential one day, but her promo was bad. She needs to go to proper developmental and debut strong.


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

taker1986 said:


> Exactly. They have talented females but are just pushing the wrong ones. Swole/Diamanté on Dark was much better than this match.



Objectively, you are wrong. There is reason they are on Dark sir.

Swole has a ways to go. Diamante too.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh okay it's another match instead...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They booked too many matches for the show knowing that PAC and MOX needed at least 30 minutes. It's essentially gonna be a PPV main event match. I would have cut the women's match and shortened the 6 man tag match to make time for a couple of promos on the cruise. But fuck it, the show has been pretty good regardless.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Janela looks like he just walked in out of the audience.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

MrThortan said:


> I am probably in the minority, but I love Marko. He cracks me up. That's the thing though, he only works when being used as a comedic character. They try to compensate for his small stature in the ring, but he should never be taken seriously. A few high flying moves is fine, but if he gets punched just once, it should be over


He should be a jobber, that's it. He had no business of getting in any offence on P&P nor the near falls on Jericho. I can only suspend my disbelief so far. It delegitimises all his opponents if he gets too much offence in.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF entrance will be longer than the match! Lol


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I can't stand Janella, but after witnessing Stunt, he's like a young Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There are so many promos you can do on a cruise ship. Imagine Jericho 20 minutes before his match just chilling in the pool drinking his bubbly not taking it seriously at all with some beautiful women by his side. The dude is a great promo so why not utilise this?
> 
> Too much wrestling on this show although it looks like we're going to get a promo now...


That would require some effort


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

umagamanc said:


> He should be a jobber, that's it. He had no business of getting in any offence on P&P nor the near falls on Jericho. I can only suspend my disbelief so far. It delegitimises all his opponents if he gets too much offence in.


He should not even be a jobber unless every match lasts one punch. Manager is fine. I personally do not find anything he does funny like his goofy ass dance, but that is his only believable role.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

SolarKhan said:


> Objectively, you are wrong. There is reason they are on Dark sir.
> 
> Swole has a ways to go. Diamante too.


They're both better than Baker and Kelly and that match was far better than the match we just watched.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dude said:


> That would require some effort


I posted some stuff they could do on the first page of this thread. My guess they are going to do absolutely nothing outside of the ring. What a miss.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

umagamanc said:


> He should be a jobber, that's it. He had no business of getting in any offence on P&P nor the near falls on Jericho. I can only suspend my disbelief so far. It delegitimises all his opponents if he gets too much offence in.


And with each passing match they're giving him more and more offense; they seem to be building him up for, you know what; and I do not want to bear witness to a horror of such magnitude.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Im talking about Jungle Boy.
> 
> I hate Marko


That makes so much more sense.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

umagamanc said:


> No, as well as workrate, I like characters, charisma, presence, mic work, etc. Although she isn't a terrible wrestler, I believe she's clunky in the ring, yet she has very little character and charisma, and her mic work is limited. I'm not against her on the roster, but she should be playing a secondary role. I do appreciate this new direction they're taking with her, however.


The promo she just cut was literally the best thing any women has done on that roster outside of ring work


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why was Aubrey just standing there?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I can't stand Janella, but after witnessing Stunt, he's like a young Shawn Michaels


Maybe that is their diabolical plan to get him over. Always have him follow Marko so he looks like the greatest in ring performer of all time by comparison. Those smart bastards!


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> He should not even be a jobber unless every match lasts one punch. Manager is fine. I personally do not find anything he does funny like his goofy ass dance, but that is his only believable role.


Mikey Whipwreck got over by getting his ass beat while getting in zero offense. This strategy could have worked for Marko, but that ship (HA) sailed a long time ago.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Maybe that is their diabolical plan to get him over. Always have him follow Marko so he looks like the greatest in ring performer of all time by comparison. Those smart bastards!


Then again, they have him in there with MJF, so they still have some things to learn.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If PAC wins tonight I will be the happiest PAC mark on planet Earth. Maybe AEW goes against the common heel vs face dynamic and pull the trigger on my boy.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Stepped out for the night. Are they still doing nothing but matches


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

WTF Fite just cut off the MJf match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Mikey Whipwreck got over by getting his ass beat while getting in zero offense. This strategy could have worked for Marko, but that ship (HA) sailed a long time ago.


At least he was somewhat average height. Even Spike Dudley was booked like he was just going to stab you or set you on fire if you messed with him.

Meanwhile Marko's intimidating dance:


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Dude said:


> Stepped out for the night. Are they still doing nothing but matches


Yup


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We still have time for a hype promo before the main event, do something good AEW


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Mikey Whipwreck got over by getting his ass beat while getting in zero offense. This strategy could have worked for Marko, but that ship (HA) sailed a long time ago.


Whipwreck was 5'9 and 65-70 KG. Stunt is 5'1 and would probably lucky to be 50 KG.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Stepped out for the night. Are they still doing nothing but matches


MJF is at least cutting a promo now.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> At least he was somewhat average height. Even Spike Dudley was booked like he was just going to stab you or set you on fire if you messed with him.
> 
> Meanwhile Marko's intimidating dance:



? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Man Penelope is smoking


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

I swear since Dynamite debuted have they ever actually done a real angle that develops and unfolds throughout the show?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Finally a face off between MJF and Cody.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why was Aubrey just standing there?


"rEfEreeS dIScreTion"


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Whipwreck was 5'9 and 65-70 KG. Stunt is 5'1 and would probably lucky to be 50 KG.


I'd wager that Riho could kick his ass


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

How fresh and good is this after an hour plus of just matches?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Calling what the Bucks do Sweet Chin Music is embarrassing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally using the pool at least.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahaha thats what we needed, MJF is a fuckin dick lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah MJF can float, turds float usually


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Finally using the pool at least.


I told you so.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay segment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF mimicking Cody's lisp was some grade A assholery


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

A decent segment - MJF's a great asshole heel and excellent on the mic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kenny "I've spoken with management." So...you talked to yourself?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hangman trolling the Bucks is great.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Page is gonna flip the fuck out soon lol I cant wait


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Excalibur is a goose.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So much foreshadowing...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Teddy Long a part of AEW creative? I mean FFS


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hopefully PAC-Moxley delivers, I've been looking forward to it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wardlow should have been there and jumped in the pool in full suit to fish MJF out.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Hangman trolling the Bucks is great.


This is one of the best parts of AEW currently. The storytelling is great. I really like all the subtle aspects: Hangman leaving the celebration when Young Bucks arrived; Hangman handing a little dig towards them in the backstage interview. At first, I was unsure about Hangman Page, however, he's really coming into his own. I think he's going to be a future star.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Pac always reminds me of one of those insane elves from the Silmarillion.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wardlow should have been there and jumped in the pool in full suit to fish MJF out.


Considering the tag team match advertised for next week, I'm surprised the Butcher and Blade didn't attack the Young Bucks. It may have been a sensible booking decision to do so; it would have provided a little continuity.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

umagamanc said:


> This is one of the best parts of AEW currently. The storytelling is great. I really like all the subtle aspects: Hangman leaving the celebration when Young Bucks arrived; Hangman handing a little dig towards them in the backstage interview. At first, I was unsure about Hangman Page, however, he's really coming into his own. I think he's going to be a future star.


He definitely should be if they continue to deliver. I like drunk Hangman just telling it like it is.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PAC is great.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

umagamanc said:


> This is one of the best parts of AEW currently. The storytelling is great. I really like all the subtle aspects: Hangman leaving the celebration when Young Bucks arrived; Hangman handing a little dig towards them in the backstage interview. At first, I was unsure about Hangman Page, however, he's really coming into his own. I think he's going to be a future star.


Subtle? I'm enjoying it but the story has been anything but subtle


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

umagamanc said:


> This is one of the best parts of AEW currently. The storytelling is great. I really like all the subtle aspects: Hangman leaving the celebration when Young Bucks arrived; Hangman handing a little dig towards them in the backstage interview. At first, I was unsure about Hangman Page, however, he's really coming into his own. I think he's going to be a future star.


I'm loving Page right now. Definitely the best part of the show and a better storyline than MJF/Cody for me. He also gets visibly annoyed that Omega is getting the attention and being asked the questions. The drinking problem amplifies the angle well. This is exactly what Page needed. There was something missing with him and they found the issue. Now when he eventually goes back to being the babyface that they originally wanted him to be, it'll be HUGE.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoanma said:


> PAC is great.


They should have aired his promo.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That's a beautiful view of the cruise. PAC/Mox should deliver.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Subtle? I'm enjoying it but the story has been anything but subtle


I guess it is subtle compared to WWE. They would have replayed the scene three times in that same episode just to make sure everyone with a room temperate IQ got it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When the fuck did Pac become such a good promo? This guy really nails his tone and inflections down.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

*







*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thats dope lol, would have been cooler to give him a Solid Snake eye patch


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> When the fuck did Pac become such a good promo? This guy really nails his tone and inflections down.


When he got to take the Mighty Mouse cape off.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> When the fuck did Pac become such a good promo? This guy really nails his tone and inflections down.


It was on that video package they did on you tube. It's quite good.
my bad misread


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

PAC can be the mystery leader of The Dark Order.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They missed out by not having Moxley wear an eye patch while on a ship. Just saying.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> They missed out by not having Moxley wear an eye patch while on a ship. Just saying.


He's not missing an eye. He has an injury, and it's realistically bandaged as such to sell it.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish the crowd would stop cursing so I can hear commentary. -_-


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

They‘ve dropped the ball by editing the chants.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

AEW need to sort these audio issues out. It's really distracting.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Muting these chants is getting annoying. Maybe they could pump in some fake noise behind the commentary to fix until the chant changes


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah TNT have edited the audio to cut out the crowd


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

umagamanc said:


> AEW need to sort these audio issues out. It's really distracting.


Like someone else said, the crowd is chanting profanity. Different rules for live vs. taped shows.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Match psychology, I've heard tales of it, but to actually see it in action...


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

umagamanc said:


> AEW need to sort these audio issues out. It's really distracting.


They are editing crowd chants. Idiots are distracted at another Cruise ship moving in. They started chanting fuck that boat and our boat better etc.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Match psychology, I've heard tales of it, but to actually see it in action...


Hope the tag teams are watching monitors back stage.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally fighting all over the ship...in PiP...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mox wearing an eye patch is too much like Mox wearing a gas mask in wwe I suspect. I bet it was his call completely how to bandage his eye.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

El Hammerstone said:


> Match psychology, I've heard tales of it, but to actually see it in action...


It's as rare as finding an Abra in the wild.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Finally fighting all over the ship...in PiP...


Not on FITE, bless ‘em.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Like someone else said, the crowd is chanting profanity. Different rules for live vs. taped shows.


Okay, I didn't know that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Hope the tag teams are watching monitors back stage.


Tag team. Singular. Bucks are the bad example all others follow.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So they really had ALL the fun fighting all over the ship during the PiP???


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good main event


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tag team. Singular. Bucks are the bad example all others follow.


Agreed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

umagamanc said:


> Okay, I didn't know that.


They were chanting at another passing cruise ship as well. At one point PAC stops to acknowledge the assholery and disrespect of that and then both Mox and PAC stop wrestling for like five minutes while the ships pass and then hope the crowd turns it focus back to the match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The adult male neckbeard in a TMNT costume officially takes the cake here.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great match, I just wish they had shown the fighting outside the ring non-PiP.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Next year they need to do more vignettes utilizing the setting, but apart from that, this show was really good.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho eye spiking Mox should have came after this match. PAC shouldn't lose to a one-eyed Moxley.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Watching live! Positives and negatives incoming

Audio....
Why is Kenny looking so depressed while walking around Japan in his entrance video? I like the idea but just like everything else, it isn't quite working
"Hangman Adam Page and KENNYYYYYYYYYYY OOOOOOOOOMEGA". I like Roberts for the most part but he can't half ass a portion of the rosters introductions anymore.
The right team won
And it was a good match too. Not many unnecessary moves
This match has two very attractive women. Good for them (Trying to find positives can be difficult but I am trying)
Did one of those crowd members just show off a 'Tony Schiavone' signature tattoo? I was pretty close to telling @The Dude to settle down with the crowd insults but go for it, mate. What the fuck..
Marko Stunt is getting a negative every single week he's shown on TV. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus could be a really good tag team. I like them a lot. But just like everything AEW does, Jericho not included, everything is done to half lengths. Stunt hinders them a lot and makes them and even bigger joke than they should be.
Just to even it out, I'll give Jericho being treated like the god he is a positive.
Jericho selling those rollups at all. Fuck this company. It honestly looked like Jericho was falling into them instead of Stunt using any strength or momentum to get him rolled over.
Remember when Janella got shredded on Twitter for two weeks? What the actual fuck happened? Dude looks pregnant.
Ads are killing televised wrestling. There's way too many on AEW, Raw and Smackdown.
MJF with a mic always gets a positive
Kenny Omega is not a good actor. His facial expressions don't match the hype he's trying to portray with his voice.
Hangman stirring shit is good. He's not really wrong about anything he's saying either.
An ad during PAC's entrance? I just don't get the mistakes this company makes.
The crowd are loving being away from their parents. Swearing without getting in trouble must be nice for them.
Good match
PAC not being able to beat a one eyed man is a bit embarrassing

So why did 80% of the roster need a holiday after 4 months of work? This wasn't a very good episode at all. This was basically a house show.
Positives- 7/19
Negatives- 12/19


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really good match between the two, MOX vs Le Champion should be a good one


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This show was


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Fun show but much better if They didn’t have to censor to the crowd


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

what if they do a double swerve and have Omega turn on Page? Omega hasn't really clicked on all cylinders in AEW and maybe could use a switch up, whereas I think Page is gaining momentum as a face.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That PAC promo gave me legit goosebumps. I fuckin love the guy. I can't believe he lost....there will be hell to pay.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Positives

Great tag match match to open the show. 

MJF is a star and the best heel in wrestling and finally they progressed his rivalry with Cody by having a face off between them. 

Mox/PAC was great. 


Negatives

As good as the opening match was I would've booked the ending differently. AEW has arguably the best tag division in the world and yet you put the titles on two known singles guys, that's such a WWE thing to do. You have several tag teams. P&P, Lucha bros or Bucks should've been the ones to take the titles off SCU. I would've had the Hangman heel turn happen here, have him turn on Omega just as they're about to win the titles, their feud doesn't need the tag titles. 

Baker/Kelly was awful. You have Statlander, Shida, Swole and Shanna off the cruise and you feature these two, that's on shite booking. Swole/Diamanté on Dark was far better. And that has to be the most forgettable heel turn I've ever seen. The sad thing is she's probably winning the title at Revolution. 

Not enough promos on the cruise. We had match after match after match. This should've been broken up by for example the inner circle at the casino or Private party at the bar, or a brawl on the cruise between Hager/Luchasaurus or Jenela/Sabian. That's just stuff I'm thinking off the top of my head.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Do we get Page/Omega vs The Young Bucks at Revolution? Could have interesting as hell storytelling dynamics. Or save that for Double or Nothing II in May. I suspect maybe the latter now. 

Probably get Bucks vs Dark Order feud down the pipe for Revolution if the Exalted Leader is soon to be unveiled. 

Where does PAC go from here if he can't get his hands on Omega because he's busy in the tag division? Run roughshod or gets himself a tag partner? All the top guys have feuds - who could PAC feud with and elevate while going over while coming out better himself? Nobody on the roster not currently in a program jumps out...


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That PAC promo gave me legit goosebumps. I fuckin love the guy. I can't believe he lost....there will be hell to pay.


It was great promo. Don't worry he will be a major player in AEW. No shame into losing to Moxley. He's AEW verison of prime Cena or 2015-2018 Reigns right now. But fans actually like Moxley lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

How can you guys say this was a good pro wrestling show? Only two (Three if you count that horrible Britt Baker promo) story lines were advanced for a total of maybe 6-8 minutes total (That's including the Cody/MJF hype package). Apart from that the show was just wrestling matches that went for entirely way too long.

Give us a long main event. Pac and Moxley are total pros and top guys but cut the time of the rest of those matches and give us angles. Jericho with a few beautiful women in the pool or a hot tub living it up with the bubbly talking about how the likes of Stunt and Jungle Boy will be easily torn apart by him, comments from SCU about how upset they are about having lost the tag titles, a promo from Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy and _sigh_ even Marko Stunt about what it was like going toe to toe with the champion only to lose even have Moxley do something great and ruin Jericho's cruise (I missed the end, did he actually do that?).

I usually only watch highlights and I think that might be the best way to enjoy AEW. How much wrestling can a two hour show have on it before it gets boring? Give me a memorable angle you're on a freaking cruise ship!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm telling ya folks - PAC to lead the Dark Order. It could be storylined to work given his history with the company from the initial press conference until now. And it it could lead to PAC/Uno/Grayson vs Omega/Bucks and PAC vs Cody feud which I'm surprised hasn't happened yet - it could be a good one.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Do we get Page/Omega vs The Young Bucks at Revolution? Could have interesting as hell storytelling dynamics. Or save that for Double or Nothing II in May. I suspect maybe the latter now.
> 
> Probably get Bucks vs Dark Order feud down the pipe for Revolution if the Exalted Leader is soon to be unveiled.
> 
> Where does PAC go from here if he can't get his hands on Omega because he's busy in the tag division? Run roughshod or gets himself a tag partner? All the top guys have feuds - who could PAC feud with and elevate while going over while coming out better himself? Nobody on the roster not currently in a program jumps out...


I still think Omega/Pac happens at Revolution. Maybe Omega does double duty. Wrestling Pac earlier in the night and then defending tag titles after. Which ends up costing them the tag titles. Then Page beats down Omega after the match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Do we get Page/Omega vs The Young Bucks at Revolution? Could have interesting as hell storytelling dynamics. Or save that for Double or Nothing II in May. I suspect maybe the latter now.
> 
> Probably get Bucks vs Dark Order feud down the pipe for Revolution if the Exalted Leader is soon to be unveiled.
> 
> Where does PAC go from here if he can't get his hands on Omega because he's busy in the tag division? Run roughshod or gets himself a tag partner? All the top guys have feuds - who could PAC feud with and elevate while going over while coming out better himself? Nobody on the roster not currently in a program jumps out...


I wouldn't mind seeing Pac and Darby Allin run it back at Revolution


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good things:


NO BUCKS MATCH!
The tag match to open was great. It was long, but it was a championship match so I was cool with it. THESE are the matches that deserve time, not regular weekly matches.
Tag teams actually using psychology and selling. A wrestling match broke out on a wrestling show and it was good. Imagine that.
I like the Hangman/Omega story. They are not rushing it too much. I love drunk Hangman just telling it like it is. Trolling the Bucks was an added bonus.
I was good with MJF being alone. He was an overconfident heel that thought he had outsmarted Cody. He forgot Cody brought his middle school super kicking friends along for the cruise.
MJF going in the pool. I was getting worried they were not going to do something like that.
Pretty much everything Pac has done has been great in AEW.
The main event was a great match with the right winner.
Negatives:


Britt is green and needs to go to developmental. She has huge star potential but I even found the promo she tried to give monotonous.
Marko Stunt. Literally everything about him. He looks like a geek, he dances like a geek, he wears a child's life preserver. He should not be able to get a roll up on the Brooklyn Brawler, let alone the world champ. He should not be able to get an offensive move in on an adult male. If you have to have him, he can be the goofy manager who can get a cheap shot in and then get his clock cleaned by the heel. I feel bad for the amount of burial that is going to happen to the person they finally book him to actually pin.
Kenny's promos continue to be meh. Nothing presented to me on AEW TV has shown him to be a top star. I know in his mind everyone thinks he is one of the best on Earth and now he wants to make other people, but most of the TNT audience has never watched NJPW. They should have built him up a bit first.
The audience member who came out to fight MJF. Oh wait, that was Jelly.
Having the fighting around the ship during Moxley/Pac happen in Pip.
Not enough segments outside the ring taking advantage of the unique environment. Nothing would have stopped them from giving the live crowd extra dark matches to make them happy. Give us some fun segments like I mentioned on page one of this thread.
The adult male neckbeard in the TMNT costume. Who let you out of the basement?
Should have started filming during daylight to showcase the environment.
Overall good show. I know I listed more bad than good, but I enjoyed 85% of the show. And may I reiterate, NO BUCKS MATCH!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

-Good tag match, and while I'm not usually a big fan of giving two singles guys the tag titles, the titles were practically invisible on SCU.
-Britt vs. Priscilla Kelly was awkward and just...bleh. I can't say I agree with the Dude when he says that Britt Baker has star power; it has nothing to do with workrate, I simply don't see anything special about her aside from her looks which are equalled or surpassed by countless other women imo.
-6 man tag could have been really fun, but I just hate Marko Stunt so fucking much. If he were 5'8", no company with any notoriety would have ever hired him; he's a novelty act at best, and legit talent selling for him kills any potential larger than life factor they may have had.
-MJF and Janela was fine outside of Janela, and the right guy went over. 
-Pac vs. Moxley was good, though I echo those who said that it does kind of hurt Pac (just a little bit) to lose to a one eyed man, but I wasn't all that bothered by it. 
-Aside from all of the above, I wish there were a few more short segments or something in between some of the matches to make it feel like less of a glorified house show.

Also, fuck Marko Stunt


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Pac and Darby Allin run it back at Revolution


My only issue with that is PAC should win again. And Allin can't keep piling up losses against the upper card all the time. When does he break through?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> It was great promo. Don't worry he will be a major player in AEW. No shame into losing to Moxley. He's AEW verison of prime Cena or 2015-2018 Reigns right now. But fans actually like Moxley lol.


Yeah I know, Mox is the man right now and it was definitely the right call. I can't wait for the day that PAC wins the AEW World Title though. I will be the happiest mark on the Internet. 

AEW really needs to start cutting down on match lengths and playing these promos on TV. It'll only help with ratings and retaining viewers. That PAC promo is must-see shit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jericho struggled vs a handcuffed Darby Allin and almost ate a 3 vs a man who looks smaller than many 12 year olds.

Why make your champion look so weak?


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Fun show. The opening and closing matches were great. Everything in between was good except for the Britt match. Cody/MJF stuff was good.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Like someone else said, the crowd is chanting profanity. Different rules for live vs. taped shows.


Though since it is a taped show, they probably should have rerecorded the commentary over those parts.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

So clearly the creative team decided to put zero effort into this and just tossed out a glorified house show.

This is why I laugh when people claim “it’s not 1997 anymore, times have changed, wrestling won’t draw a large audience anymore”.

No, the only thing that’s changed is the effort of those in charge of wrestling creative.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Though since it is a taped show, they probably should have rerecorded the commentary over those parts.


The commentary should be on an isolated audio track apart from the crowd noise. They probably just did not have time to run it completely through post production given they had less than a day to do it. They could have done it the same way they change all the old entrance music but keep the same commentary. The mics they use are going to filter out that background noise.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> -Good tag match, and while I'm not usually a big fan of giving two singles guys the tag titles, the titles were practically invisible on SCU.
> -Britt vs. Priscilla Kelly was awkward and just...bleh. I can't say I agree with the Dude when he says that Britt Baker has star power; it has nothing to do with workrate, I simply don't see anything special about her aside from her looks which are equalled or surpassed by countless other women imo.
> -6 man tag could have been really fun, but I just hate Marko Stunt so fucking much. If he were 5'8", no company with any notoriety would have ever hired him; he's a novelty act at best, and legit talent selling for him kills any potential larger than life factor they may have had.
> -MJF and Janela was fine outside of Janela, and the right guy went over.
> ...


Agree with everything outside of Britt.

The looks and her attitude is exactly what makes her stand out head and shoulders above everyone on that roster.

How could you not have LOL’d when she called Schiavone a shitty Starbucks barista ?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

The Dude said:


> No, the only thing that’s changed is the effort of those in charge of wrestling creative.


Maybe what's changed is you. Remember when you used to be a wrestling fan?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> Maybe what's changed is you. Remember when you used to be a wrestling fan?


But we have the ability to go back and watch the wrestling we did enjoy. We still enjoy it.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Jazminator said:


> Maybe what's changed is you. Remember when you used to be a wrestling fan?


I was a wrestling fan when wrestling was..... wrestling.

Not a gymnastics exhibition performance in front of an audience of social rejects.

You can’t take something, completely change it around alienating most of its fanbase, and then blame it on the fanbase.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Good things:
> 
> 
> NO BUCKS MATCH!
> ...


His time is coming. I was pissed at first, but I see what he’s doing now. He is the backbone of the entire company. He made Jericho look great in winning the title. He put Pac on the map when only the most diehard of wrestling fans would have known him. He sent Moxley on his way to becoming possibly the biggest star in wrestling.

And now, when Page was floating around aimlessly, he is a tag champion in the most compelling storyline along with an ever-growing fan base.

Kenny Omega and Jericho are making absolute stars left and right. Jericho gets his turn at the top first. Omega gets his run once they’ve really built up the roster. Adds a new wrinkle to the Alpha vs Omega story.

I know others look “better” right now, but this is Omega’s show when he decides it’s his turn.

Moxley vs Omega II is going to be incredible when it happens.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TheAppler said:


> Jericho struggled vs a handcuffed Darby Allin and almost ate a 3 vs a man who looks smaller than many 12 year olds.
> 
> Why make your champion look so weak?


Because they don't know what they're doing. Jericho is trying to make stars but needs to be taken aside and told that whilst yes it's okay to look weak against a Moxley, Pac or Cody it's not okay to look weak against the likes of a Stunt or even a Jungle Boy at this point. Jericho as their sole household name needs to be protected as much as possible.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

The Dude said:


> I was a wrestling fan when wrestling was..... wrestling.
> 
> Not a gymnastics exhibition performance in front of an audience of social rejects.
> 
> You can’t take something, completely change it around alienating most of its fanbase, and then blame it on the fanbase.


Well, maybe you should stop watching today's wrestling and save yourself from having to see "social rejects." You'd also be doing the rest of us a favor by sparing us from your snobbery.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> Well, maybe you should stop watching today's wrestling and save yourself from having to see "social rejects." You'd also be doing the rest of us a favor by sparing us from your snobbery.


Yeah, that's what 500,000 odd people have done. Ratings for AEW have dropped from 1.4 million to 900,000 for "big" shows. I don't think I'd be encouraging too many people to go away.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> Well, maybe you should stop watching today's wrestling and save yourself from having to see "social rejects." You'd also be doing the rest of us a favor by sparing us from your snobbery.


The biggest snobs in AEW by far are the Bucks. We actually saw a very good tag wrestling match tonight when they were not involved. They got big heads being cheered by their small group of hardcore fans and once they got on a big stage could not handle the response to their nonsense. They refuse to learn. They openly brag about not selling or using psychology. The singles division in AEW is mostly good because it is run by someone who understands wrestling. We saw what happens tonight when that mindset is applied to the tag division.

Your style of black and white thinking is getting old. You think we should either enjoy all aspects of what AEW presents or shut up. It is funny too because most posters on here who say if you do not like it, stop watching then go on to criticize The Dark Order. Hypocrites much? I guess it is just certain aspects that are allowed to be criticized then? Want to make a list of what is sacred and what is fair game?

Wrestling has changed over the decades, but has some core tenants that have been consistent. Selling, ring psychology, and the ability to put on a believable worked match are bedrock principles. If you are going to just ignore those at least have the decency to come up with a new word to describe what you are doing. Maybe we can call the segments when the Bucks and other indy nonsense comes on the screen the "Professional Gymnastics" segments of the show? Maybe like the old WWF divided RAW into RAW is War and The Warzone, we can have the first hour of Dynamite be All Petite Gymnastics and the second hour All Elite Wrestling. Will that work for you? Then we both get what we want.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> His time is coming. I was pissed at first, but I see what he’s doing now. He is the backbone of the entire company. He made Jericho look great in winning the title. He put Pac on the map when only the most diehard of wrestling fans would have known him. He sent Moxley on his way to becoming possibly the biggest star in wrestling.
> 
> And now, when Page was floating around aimlessly, he is a tag champion in the most compelling storyline along with an ever-growing fan base.
> 
> ...



This.

So many guys over the years when they've had booking power etc. Always put themselves first instead of the company first. Omega is smart enough to know it takes collection of stars to make wrestling company big. So he wants to help make guys look like bigger stars. 


While he has enough confidence in himself. He knows when it's his time for major feud or story. That he can turn it on and run with the ball. Not every one is as self confident in themselves like that. They are scared of other guys moving past them. 


Kenny knows tho that if he keeps putting on good matches. Fans at some point will say man. It's Kenny turn to be on top. Moxley been there, Jericho has too. Same goes with MJF and Adam Page etc. Then they will demand it and it will come organically.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Dude said:


> Agree with everything outside of Britt.
> 
> The looks and her attitude is exactly what makes her stand out head and shoulders above everyone on that roster.
> 
> How could you not have LOL’d when she called Schiavone a shitty Starbucks barista ?


She just doesn't really do it for me personally, though she's certainly not the worst of the bunch either (I guess that would be Emi Sakurai, Brandi, Mel, or someone like that). I figure she'll be taking the title from Riho though, so she'll be put to the forefront soon enough regardless.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> This.
> 
> So many guys over the years when they've had booking power etc. Always put themselves first instead of the company first. Omega is smart enough to know it takes collection of stars to make wrestling company big. So he wants to help make guys look like bigger stars.
> 
> ...


Yup.

Cody is trying to convince the world that he’s a superstar that WWE and NJPW never used. The Bucks are working to just make tag team wrestling cool again; we’ll ignore the way they go about it with the lack of selling and psychology and just pray that someone like The Revival can come in and slow things down for everyone.

Omega is just going through the motions character-wise, helping elevate guys, giving those glimpses in-ring where he goes damn near Sting-level and just busting up guys left and right while handing out snap-dragons left and right (they look so fucking vicious). 

And just like that, Kenny has the crowds going wild every time he steps in the ring.

By the end of the year, he will have fans begging for his rematch with the then heavyweight champion, Jon Moxley.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Fantastic show. Next year they should incorporate the boat more...but for now, I'll take it. Gotta build on it next year. They really blew it with the promotion of this and bash...but I still enjoyed this a lot. We had a title switch!! First time in aew history. 

See when you have such few titles...and they switch...it means something. It's because its "hard to achieve". Not everyone can be champion. Love it.

Only negative again is women's division. Didnt have a problem with Brits cadence in her promo.. but her saying "I'm hot and you're not" out of nowhere sounds lame. Like what? Where did that come from


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

the reason why most of the wrestling was real good today was due to the lack of space outside the ring to do all those ridiculous choreographed dives. It forced the wrestlers to focus more on in ring wrestling and as a result there was good psychology and better realism/flow. 

When you get rid of the retarded dives onto a group of wrestlers waiting outside the ring it leads to a much ore focused and cohesive match. Sadly, next week it will return to the same old nonsense.....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Show was okay. I liked the opening tag a lot actually. I also like what they're doing with Baker. Very much like KENTA in NJPW, the core audience doesn't really accept her, so turn her heel. Priscilla and Darby should be a thing. She has a good presence about her.

The six man was just pointless WWE style multi man stuff to get people on the card. Everyone knows Jericho is going over. Whatever. 

MJF going in the pool was alright. He's great on the mic but comes off kind of edgelordy, like, why say God damn so much? Because you think it sounds edgy and cool? I guess.

Mox vs. Pac was fine but kind of weird and didnt flow great. Again, everyone knows the finish before the bell rings, so, ya know.

Overall I liked the look of the show on the boat. Next weeks show looks stupid, more thrown together tags and Cody vs. Sabian again because...why? They really need to do more PPVs. Having 4 months between them is causing these shows to be filled with a fuckton of filler.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Agree with everything outside of Britt.
> 
> The looks and her attitude is exactly what makes her stand out head and shoulders above everyone on that roster.
> 
> How could you not have LOL’d when she called Schiavone a shitty Starbucks barista ?


She's god awful. The greenest person on the roster, needs to go to an indie developmental,but she keeps picking up wins because her boyfriend is best friends with the Bucks. No doubt she's going to be the next Women's champion.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Really enjoyed this episode of Dynamite. I watched NXT live and just finished with AEW, but I feel like the Elite and Jericho put on the better wrestling show this week. 

First of all, the setting looked awesome. Wrestling on a cruise ship is such a great idea, and it translated really well to TV. What was with the censoring of crowd chants though?

Omega/Page vs. SCU was excellent, clear MOTN and a hot start. The first ever title change in AEW history. Really looking forward to the eventual Omega vs. Page feud, but until then, it's all great.

MJF's line about Cody being a lyricist and the rest being mumble rappers was awesome.

Loved how they used the ship- Bucks throwing MJF in the pool, Mox and Pac brawling to the upper deck.

Jurassic Express vs. Inner Circle was another great battle. I'm starting to warm to Marko Stunt very slightly now that he's not Superman kicking out of every devastating move known to man.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> It was great promo. Don't worry he will be a major player in AEW. No shame into losing to Moxley. He's AEW verison of prime Cena or 2015-2018 Reigns right now. But fans actually like Moxley lol.


Plenty of shame in losing to a guy with one working eye though. They made PAC look like a loser today. This is the sort of shit people would have blown up about if it happened in WWE. PAC was supposed to be treated better elsewhere


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

LOL at Adam Page crowd surfing drunk after title win!

Women’s match - This should have been on Dark and tonight should have been Diamante v Swole. It wasn’t a bad match but Bakers promo was poor despite the wind.

I hope Luchasaurus becomes a singles wrestler soon, he’s not doing much in JE is he? Great match though.

Janella, Ford (in a bikini), MJF promo, Cody confrontation, Bucks and a pool! What more do you want!

Great Tony Schiavone interview with Page and Omega. Page is fantastic in this character – aloof but bitter.

Mumble mouth! Lol.

PAC video. WWE let this guy rot in 205! Pricks.

PAC v Mox – PAC smacks Mox in the eye, crowd boo’s, PAC looks bemused with the crowd, PAC kicks Mox in the eye….. then knees him in the eye  Another great main event.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> Well, maybe you should stop watching today's wrestling and save yourself from having to see "social rejects." You'd also be doing the rest of us a favor by sparing us from your snobbery.


Don't stop watching wrestling guys. Just watch NXT or NXT UK. The NXT UK PPV was one of the best shows I've seen in a long time, NXT is a very well put together show with good wrestling and even Raw has been good recently. Aew is shitting on the fans that stick up for them on the internet with shows like this. If only they were as creative as some of you are with the excuses you come up for them.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

I really enjoyed the show, the lack of floor space meant there was no TOPE CON HILO!!! spam. The opening tag especially, benefited from being a more grounded affair.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Don't stop watching wrestling guys. Just watch NXT or NXT UK. The NXT UK PPV was one of the best shows I've seen in a long time, NXT is a very well put together show with good wrestling and even Raw has been good recently. Aew is shitting on the fans that stick up for them on the internet with shows like this. If only they were as creative as some of you are with the excuses you come up for them.


LOL. Its true, sour grapes DO make the best whine!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LongPig666 said:


> LOL at Adam Page crowd surfing drunk after title win!
> 
> Women’s match - This should have been on Dark and tonight should have been Diamante v Swole. It wasn’t a bad match but Bakers promo was poor despite the wind.
> 
> ...


WWE built an entire division around him. Giving him good mic time, good matches and a belt for as long as he wanted. AEW has him losing to a guy with one working eye.

You know what? If AEW didn't have Jericho, PAC and Penta I wouldn't even bother watching this show. Jericho is carrying the show, but having him fall backwards into Marko Stunts roll ups tonight was fucking bullshit. Having PAC lose to a guy with one eye is fucking bullshit. And we all know what they're doing with Penta. At this point I really just don't understand how some of you are able to look past this crap. I've been indifferent and expectant for this company until now. Now I am pissed. Change the fucking world already. Stop being a parody and making a joke of something I love. AEW is WWE-lite and instead of changing the world, I'm stuck with 2 bullshit companies.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LongPig666 said:


> LOL. Its true, sour grapes DO make the best whine!


Yeah, I'm pissed. Just like WWE, AEW knows that certain fans will continue to support them no matter what shit they dish up. If you're one of the AEW sycophants, The Elite are laughing at you, all the way to the bank.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> WWE built an entire division around him. Giving him good mic time, good matches and a belt for as long as he wanted. AEW has him losing to a guy with one working eye.
> 
> You know what? If AEW didn't have Jericho, PAC and Penta I wouldn't even bother watching this show. Jericho is carrying the show, but having him fall backwards into Marko Stunts roll ups tonight was fucking bullshit. Having PAC lose to a guy with one eye is fucking bullshit. And we all know what they're doing with Penta. At this point I really just don't understand how some of you are able to look past this crap. I've been indifferent and expectant for this company until now. Now I am pissed. Change the fucking world already. Stop being a parody and making a joke of something I love. AEW is WWE-lite and instead of changing the world, I'm stuck with 2 bullshit companies.


If you stopped watched you'd have to stop trolling - never going to happen


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good things:


Tag Title aftermath, Hangman is very good in that role
thanks to the ship no spammy dives, or was it down to no JB match? still good to see people wrestling
even though MJF is a very green wrestler, he is a god on the mic and at selling, helps that the crowd eats every word
one eyed Mox


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Holy shit, just the setting felt more special than anything I've seen in a WWE setting... Ever? That ECW special with Cena and RVD didn't have a pool. 

AEW is KILLING it in certain specific areas and that's one of them.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

I see that Dude fella has been banned. That guy didn't have a good thing to say about anything. Must have a really shitty and unhappy life. Good riddance. But this Cult bloke has now taken over with the negativity. Why do these people even bother to watch? I am quite certain Cult is a virgin neck beard living with his mum. Probably enjoys BBW porn.

Regarding last night's show it came across better than I expected. The setup of the stage and crowd looked better on a ship than any of impact wrestling or other indy promotions' set ups. The pyro, the big banners, lighting and the upper tier all added to a well polished tv production. Does anyone know the crowd size? Before AEW started up on tv i didn't think they could match WWE in terms of production quality. Damn they proved me wrong. They deserve all the success they get. Highlights of the show include Hangman crowd surfing, Britt heel turn promo along with Tony's reaction and MJF with the ring kissing.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This was a very good episode. See what happens when there's a PPV to build?

Great opening tag team match with the right winners. Putting the tag titles with Kenny and Page where Page is still acting up and veering heel is much more interesting than whatever SCU's reign was.

Then we got to the low point of the night. Sloppy women's match and wow oh wow, Baker is just as bad a heel as she is a babyface. Horrible, horrible promo and delivery. She's just not good enough to be on national TV in a prominent capacity. Either make her a jobber or get rid of her entirely.

Crowd singing along with Judas, MJF being a national treasure again, badass Moxley match. Nothing not to like for the rest of the show, except Marko Stunt of course but that's a given.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cult03 said:


> WWE built an entire division around him. Giving him good mic time, good matches and a belt for as long as he wanted. AEW has him losing to a guy with one working eye.
> 
> You know what? If AEW didn't have Jericho, PAC and Penta I wouldn't even bother watching this show. Jericho is carrying the show, but having him fall backwards into Marko Stunts roll ups tonight was fucking bullshit. Having PAC lose to a guy with one eye is fucking bullshit. And we all know what they're doing with Penta. At this point I really just don't understand how some of you are able to look past this crap. I've been indifferent and expectant for this company until now. Now I am pissed. Change the fucking world already. Stop being a parody and making a joke of something I love. AEW is WWE-lite and instead of changing the world, I'm stuck with 2 bullshit companies.


So we'll see you on the forum same time next week?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Claro De Luna said:


> I see that Dude fella has been banned. That guy didn't have a good thing to say about anything. Must have a really shitty and unhappy life. Good riddance. But this Cult bloke has now taken over with the negativity. Why do these people even bother to watch? I am quite certain Cult is a virgin neck beard living with his mum. Probably enjoys BBW porn.


And you think this is more on topic than what Dude and Cult are writing? They at least stay on topic, but you just actually worth banning for such stupid nonsense.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> WWE built an entire division around him. Giving him good mic time, good matches and a belt for as long as he wanted. AEW has him losing to a guy with one working eye.
> 
> You know what? If AEW didn't have Jericho, PAC and Penta I wouldn't even bother watching this show. Jericho is carrying the show, but having him fall backwards into Marko Stunts roll ups tonight was fucking bullshit. Having PAC lose to a guy with one eye is fucking bullshit. And we all know what they're doing with Penta. At this point I really just don't understand how some of you are able to look past this crap. I've been indifferent and expectant for this company until now. Now I am pissed. Change the fucking world already. Stop being a parody and making a joke of something I love. AEW is WWE-lite and instead of changing the world, I'm stuck with 2 bullshit companies.


Aaaaaand there it is.

You outed yourself, buddy. You aren’t here to have a discussion. You are solely here, because you’re upset that some fucking AEW fans talked shit about NXT. Or that AEW is doing better than NXT. Or whatever other bullshit, cryass immature reasoning you have.

Getting legit pissed off at some silly “rasslin” shows. Goddamn, I hope you can one day have a family, so you can look back on this time in your life when you realize how trivial all of this shit really is.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How can you guys say this was a good pro wrestling show? Only two (Three if you count that horrible Britt Baker promo) story lines were advanced for a total of maybe 6-8 minutes total (That's including the Cody/MJF hype package). Apart from that the show was just wrestling matches that went for entirely way too long.
> 
> Give us a long main event. Pac and Moxley are total pros and top guys but cut the time of the rest of those matches and give us angles. Jericho with a few beautiful women in the pool or a hot tub living it up with the bubbly talking about how the likes of Stunt and Jungle Boy will be easily torn apart by him, comments from SCU about how upset they are about having lost the tag titles, a promo from Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy and _sigh_ even Marko Stunt about what it was like going toe to toe with the champion only to lose even have Moxley do something great and ruin Jericho's cruise (I missed the end, did he actually do that?).
> 
> I usually only watch highlights and I think that might be the best way to enjoy AEW. How much wrestling can a two hour show have on it before it gets boring? Give me a memorable angle you're on a freaking cruise ship!


Every single segment moved storylines. Opener is obvious with Hangman’s crusade continuing, epic work here by the management team, Hangman is quickly becoming the most enjoyable midcarder in the game.

Britt Bak..you know what, women’s wrestling is dogshit on every show and always will be because women aren’t believable so you can trash this segment all you want.

Jericho/Jurassic express progressed their feud nicely, I expect the 3 man belts to be centered around this fued once Mox takes the title. Multiple layers of storylines with Jericho right now as the main event was extremely well done and progressed that story to a new height.

MJF/Cody is untouchable right now, best fued in wrestling by far. MJF deserved what he got last night.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Fantastic show. Lots of good storytelling going on. Appreciate the Jungle Boy vignette and PACs vignette. That’s what we need to see more of.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

domotime2 said:


> Fantastic show. Next year they should incorporate the boat more...but for now, I'll take it. Gotta build on it next year. They really blew it with the promotion of this and bash...but I still enjoyed this a lot. We had a title switch!! First time in aew history.
> 
> See when you have such few titles...and they switch...it means something. It's because its "hard to achieve". Not everyone can be champion. Love it.
> 
> Only negative again is women's division. Didnt have a problem with Brits cadence in her promo.. but her saying "I'm hot and you're not" out of nowhere sounds lame. Like what? Where did that come from


Yeah I think she should've leaned into being smarter than the other women, on account of being a dentist. Even though Britt is attractive, she doesn't really present as hot to me. Especially since her opponent was literally acting like a stripper LOL


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Claro De Luna said:


> I see that Dude fella has been banned. That guy didn't have a good thing to say about anything. Must have a really shitty and unhappy life. Good riddance. But this Cult bloke has now taken over with the negativity. Why do these people even bother to watch? I am quite certain Cult is a virgin neck beard living with his mum. Probably enjoys BBW porn.
> 
> Regarding last night's show it came across better than I expected. The setup of the stage and crowd looked better on a ship than any of impact wrestling or other indy promotions' set ups. The pyro, the big banners, lighting and the upper tier all added to a well polished tv production. Does anyone know the crowd size? Before AEW started up on tv i didn't think they could match WWE in terms of production quality. Damn they proved me wrong. They deserve all the success they get. Highlights of the show include Hangman crowd surfing, Britt heel turn promo along with Tony's reaction and MJF with the ring kissing.


The Dude was more than likely banned for insulting people, hopefully you follow him. Dispute my points or fuck off. Tired of you AEW shills acting like the show is perfect and not having a proper debate about the product. I literally just explained why I watch, because they have three of my favourites wrestling for them. Unfortunately they're making all three of them look like shit



Ham and Egger said:


> So we'll see you on the forum same time next week?


"If AEW didn't have Jericho, PAC and Penta I wouldn't even bother watching this show. "
I swear to god, you guys just flat out can not read. Of course I'll be here to try talk about some of my favourite wrestlers being treated like shit on tv.



bdon said:


> Aaaaaand there it is.
> 
> You outed yourself, buddy. You aren’t here to have a discussion. You are solely here, because you’re upset that some fucking AEW fans talked shit about NXT. Or that AEW is doing better than NXT. Or whatever other bullshit, cryass immature reasoning you have.
> 
> Getting legit pissed off at some silly “rasslin” shows. Goddamn, I hope you can one day have a family, so you can look back on this time in your life when you realize how trivial all of this shit really is.


This is a reach. 

I haven't outed myself at all. I was here to talk about my favourite wrestlers and the company that was supposed to fix something I love. The whole "this stuff isn't important" bullshit is a cop out. I'm not as pissed as I might have typed, but I'm not happy with the product. You do realize by two bullshit companies I meant AEW and WWE right? And who insulted NXT? You guys really need to start debating the words in front of you instead of digging into them trying to find a gotcha moment. You were waiting for it after our "adult convo" the other day, weren't you buddy? Argue the points I make or fuck off, man. The "yelling troll at the top of your lungs" gimmick you guys have been playing is getting old.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> This is a reach.
> 
> I haven't outed myself at all. I was here to talk about my favourite wrestlers and the company that was supposed to fix something I love. The whole "this stuff isn't important" bullshit is a cop out. I'm not as pissed as I might have typed, but I'm not happy with the product. You do realize by two bullshit companies I meant AEW and WWE right? And who insulted NXT? You guys really need to start debating the words in front of you instead of digging into them trying to find a gotcha moment. You were waiting for it after our "adult convo" the other day, weren't you buddy? Argue the points I make or fuck off, man. The "yelling troll at the top of your lungs" gimmick you guys have been playing is getting old.


I’m not sure who insulted your precious NXT, but that one post provided all the details I need to understand your bitter, whining posts about AEW.

I’m not yelling troll. With AEW, you just didn’t get NXT with massive production costs you were hoping to see, and you’re upset about it with the real kick in the nuts being that it is still drawing better than NXT.

You’ll grow out of this stuff, bub. I promise you.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> I’m not sure who insulted your precious NXT, but that one post provided all the details I need to understand your bitter, whining posts about AEW.
> 
> I’m not yelling troll. With AEW, you just didn’t get NXT with massive production costs you were hoping to see, and you’re upset about it with the real kick in the nuts being that it is still drawing better than NXT.
> 
> You’ll grow out of this stuff, bub. I promise you.


Nobody insulted NXT though, so it's all an irrelevant point like usual. Instead of trying to act smart and read between the lines, maybe you should just read the words. I'm not happy with how they're treating Jericho, PAC and Penta. It has literally nothing to do with NXT, which I haven't even watched yet.

We are all passionate about wrestling aren't we? Just because you settle for the crap they're giving us doesn't mean everyone else should. I don't care about drawing, I've explained this before. I only care about what I like. I'm going to watch as much wrestling as I can, even if I'm only enjoying some of it. I will continue watching and talking about AEW in the hope it gets better and some of you can actually have an on topic conversation instead of continuously attacking the man. Like I said, dispute the points I make or fuck off. It's the simple.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Nobody insulted NXT though, so it's all an irrelevant point like usual. Instead of trying to act smart and read between the lines, maybe you should just read the words. I'm not happy with how they're treating Jericho, PAC and Penta. It has literally nothing to do with NXT, which I haven't even watched yet.
> 
> We are all passionate about wrestling aren't we? Just because you settle for the crap they're giving us doesn't mean everyone else should. I don't care about drawing, I've explained this before. I only care about what I like. I'm going to watch as much wrestling as I can, even if I'm only enjoying some of it. I will continue watching and talking about AEW in the hope it gets better and some of you can actually have an on topic conversation instead of continuously attacking the man. Like I said, dispute the points I make or fuck off. It's the simple.


NXT was insulted early in this “war”.

Can we really call it that anymore?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> Plenty of shame in losing to a guy with one working eye though. They made PAC look like a loser today. This is the sort of shit people would have blown up about if it happened in WWE. PAC was supposed to be treated better elsewhere


You do realize that hes one of the most protected talents in the company right? He beat Kenny on PPV when nobody thought he would. He won the feud over Page even though Page was gaining momentum. He lost to Mox but also had a draw with him which opens the door for another match.

The dude has been treated like an absolute star with the best talent in the world. He was a big fish in a tiny ass pond on 205 Live and didnt even make the main show at Mania. Come on now.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

PAC situation is why they need a secondary title, make him the first US Champ and have him go on a crazy run with the belt, could build to a Champ vs Champ match with Omega or Moxley somewhere down the line. Have him eventually drop it to someone like Darby in an upset, done right it could feel like a huge moment imo. With only 4 ppvs a year, and with quite a few people all pretty deserving of the champ spot, it feels like there just has to be another belt to fight over


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

This show was aces last night. One of the reasons is it reminded me of those Disney park Nitros they used to do in 96. Good shit. Btw, get Britt Baker the FUCK off my TV. I know she's a dentist but every time we see her it doesn't have to be that damn painful...


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Overall a fun show with some stuff I'll have to rewatch more closely as I was flipping back forth with NXT.

The production wasn't the best. The crowd felt muted for most of the show. And the censorship was awful. It sounded like they bleeped out "Suck" when the fans were chanting "You Suck" to MJF.

The Hangman Page story is the best story AEW has told so far. Whether on Dynamite or on BTE, he has done a great job of subtly showing his frustration with the Elite. They haven't beat you over the head with it. It's just week after week, there's a little something extra added and it's been fun to watch.

Honestly, at this point I'm on Hangman's side over The Bucks. Kenny is fine because he's just trying to play peacemaker. But The Bucks come off as so whiny and obnoxious at times. I mean, they interrupted Kenny and Hangman's moment twice on this show. And for a guy like Hangman who is clearly going through some stuff, you can see why it bothers him. And the Buck's inability to read the room, to me, just makes them come across as unlikeable.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Fans singing your band's song (even after the music stops!), which is used as your entrance music as you walk to the ring as AEW World Champion, to wrestle on the cruise you arranged at an event bearing your name.

Had to have been a cool as hell moment for Chris, you can see the the little smirk break through near the end.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuck that was a good show.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Cult03 said:


> The Dude was more than likely banned for insulting people, hopefully you follow him. *Dispute my points or fuck off.* Tired of you AEW shills acting like the show is perfect and not having a proper debate about the product. I literally just explained why I watch, because they have three of my favourites wrestling for them. Unfortunately they're making all three of them look like shit


Guess what man, The Dude is a POS and glad he got banned. I'll leave it at that with this guy.

I didn't end up watching last nights show while it was live, was out with family. It was a fun little show, that probably could have used a bit more promos. I liked the atmosphere quite a bit as it was different, but I hated at times with the crowd going into business for themselves.

As much as I hated the Omega/Page eventual break-up and was worried they were going to pull the gun a month ago, I have liked the direction that they are taking this in with a nice slow build. It is time that Scorpio Sky gets his singles push, and I would be okay with Daniels and Kazarian possibly hanging it up and becoming agents for the company. I've been a fan of Daniels, but he has seen better days.

Moxley vs. Pac was a pretty good match, felt like something was a bit off at times, but it was good furthering both guys.

It was cool seeing the crowd singing along to Jericho's Judas.

Hopefully throughout the year AEW can do shows like this where they are in a very atmospheric environment, it helps a lot to distinguish your product.

What made this a very enjoyable show for me is that there was no Nightmare Collective or Dark Order. I do like the Dark Order, but they still need to figure things out with that group.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. Such and easy watch, the atmosphere was fun.
Loved the lack of dives, especially in the opener. Was a breath of fresh air.

Hangman is becoming a star.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fans singing your band's song (even after the music stops!), which is used as your entrance music as you walk to the ring as AEW World Champion, to wrestle on the cruise you arranged at an event bearing your name.
> 
> Had to have been a cool as hell moment for Chris, you can see the the little smirk break through near the end.


I thought this same exact thing when he first walked out into Tokyo dome to Judas. Must be great vindication for him for stepping away from WWE and betting on himself.

7 years ago everyone thought he was pretty much done, past his prime never to be a world champion again and now he's back to being one of the biggest stars in the business and one of the wrestlers of the decade. Hats off to him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> This show was aces last night. One of the reasons is it reminded me of those Disney park Nitros they used to do in 96. Good shit. Btw, get Britt Baker the FUCK off my TV.* I know she's a dentist but every time we see her it doesn't have to be that damn painful...*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fans singing your band's song (even after the music stops!), which is used as your entrance music as you walk to the ring as AEW World Champion, to wrestle on the cruise you arranged at an event bearing your name.
> 
> Had to have been a cool as hell moment for Chris, you can see the the little smirk break through near the end.


Oh yeah would definitely be a cool moment for Jericho.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah, I'm pissed. Just like WWE, AEW knows that certain fans will continue to support them no matter what shit they dish up. If you're one of the AEW sycophants, The Elite are laughing at you, all the way to the bank.


What a stupid thing to say. I don't support AEW just to support them. I happen to enjoy their shows. If you don't, just don't watch. I feel sorry for people like you who just bitch and whine about a wrestling promotion, yet still watch it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Now that I have seen the whole episode, decent show.

Loved Hangman Page getting plenty of opportunity to lariat SCU to death. Page crowd surfing while drinking made me chuckle.

SCU were good first time Tag team Champs, but I am happy to see Hangman get this opportunity of winning the tag team belts.

Britt Baker vs. Kelly, had a hard time being interested. Not interested in Bakers apparent heel turn. Some of what she said works better for a Penelope Ford than for her.

JE vs. Inner Circle, fun match. Luchasaurus was really who I was waiting for and then when he tagged in Marko as he was leaving the ring I saw the ending coming. It's the same scenario in all of their matches that they lose in. The small guy gets pinned.

MJF vs. Janela, decent match. Penelope Ford with that distraction. MJF really makes his variation of the Cross Rhodes look lethal.

Moxley vs. PAC, loved it. I dislike that PAC lost clean but there was no way that Moxley was losing. Jericho is gold on commentary.

Jericho vs. Moxley at Revolution is going to be nuts.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m in Israel on business, getting force fed steaks and shots - so, I only skipped through the show

looked good. Liked the ‘backstage’ elite segment with Hangman


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought the show was...ok. It was a fun setting and a nice breath of fresh air, but it felt like a glorified house show for most of it. 

- Britt's sudden heel turn and her promo didn't work for me at all. Good thing they used Tony there to get her heat, because I don't think it would have worked otherwise. 

- I like Hangman and Omega winning the tag titles! First title change in company history! I do think they are telegraphing Hangman's heel turn a bit too heavy handedly though. For tips on how to do it, look at The Mega Powers in 1988. They were subtly laying seeds for Savage's turn right under our noses, and they are small moments that are easy to miss, but help complete the picture once the turn happens (Look at the endings to Summerslam 1988 and Survivor Series 1988). When Hangman does turn, it is going to be expected rather than a shock. Heck, MJF and Cody was done better. Yeah, we all knew MJF would turn eventually, but that's because he's an asshole character, not because he openly showed animosity towards Cody. 

- Speaking of MJF, he and Cody continue to be the best parts of the show. MJF is just a marvel, and I'm really digging the feud with Cody. Also, major props for working in the bump into the pool, lol. 

- Inner Circle Vs. Jurassic Express was fun and lol at Stunt wearing the life preserver. This was probably the most "house show" feely match as it didn't really mean much long term. It was just a fun match they threw on there.

- Moxley Vs. Pac was good and Moxley winning was the expected outcome. Easy, peasy, lemon squeezy, now we have Jericho Vs. Mox for the gold at the next PPV!

- The constant censoring of the crowd was a little distracting too. I guess that was unavoidable, but it was still annoying, especially for a taped show.

So yeah, show was fine, with a cool setting, but I didn't love it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> But The Bucks come off as so whiny and obnoxious at times. I mean, they interrupted Kenny and Hangman's moment twice on this show. And for a guy like Hangman who is clearly going through some stuff, you can see why it bothers him. And the Buck's inability to read the room, to me, just makes them come across as unlikeable.


Good take on it. The Bucks are just massive dweebs. They look like dweebs. Their goofy shit makes them act like dweebs.

As somebody pointed out, this episode didn't have a Bucks match and in general nixed the dives because there wasn't enough room, and shockingly enough it was a good one.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly, at this point I'm on Hangman's side over The Bucks. Kenny is fine because he's just trying to play peacemaker. But The Bucks come off as so whiny and obnoxious at times. I mean, they interrupted Kenny and Hangman's moment twice on this show. And for a guy like Hangman who is clearly going through some stuff, you can see why it bothers him. And the Buck's inability to read the room, to me, just makes them come across as unlikeable.


Yeah, that interview was brutal. First Tony just actively interrupts Page, for no reason, doesn't let him say anything, and decides to ask Omega about PAC. Of all moments, NOW? Omega was ignoring Pac for weeks. Nobody asked him this question. And now Tony suddenly wants an answer. Then the Bucks come in to celebrate something they did not win. They're pretty obnoxious. But I liked them throwing MJF in a pool. 

Page is definitely in the right here, and that's the problem again with someone turning heel. I thought it's just WWE who doesn't feel the storylines, but AEW misses the mark a bit too. Overall - good storyline, and I get that they needed to show frustration on the Page's side, but really, Tony came off as disrespectful. That part didn't need to be there, it would've been enough if Bucks just came in as soon as Adam started talking for the first time.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Are you guys dumb enough to not understand that it's on purpose ?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Are you guys dumb enough to not understand that it's on purpose ?


Yeah. I thought they played it perfectly. What started as subtle hints was ramped up a little more on BTE, even moreso on Dynamite this week.

Best story in wrestling currently


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I was so hyped for the whole thing on the boat, but the production and weather made it hard to watch. The ring was much smaller than usual and nothing really delivered besides the opener.

Britts Baker post match promo was afwul and the commentators not only started to talk at the time she was still talking, but they also went to the break... that plus that weather and her hair jumping all over. It must have been the worst heel turn ever lol 

Jerichos entrance was fantastic, but again - weather and the noise wasnt clear. The match wasnt anything special at all.

Cody/MJF was good stuff.

Pac/Moxley was dissapointing. Theyve had a great main event on the first BatB episode, but this was just underwhelming. I am not a fan of making Pac lose clean and getting out of his submission hold that had been built for so long. 

Its hard to believe they want to go live with it next year. It may end up being an even bigger disaster.


----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Is there a particular reason this wasn't taped during the day or a transition from day to night? I think some over head drone shots would of been cool.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> The Dude was more than likely banned for insulting people, hopefully you follow him. Dispute my points or fuck off. Tired of you AEW shills acting like the show is perfect and not having a proper debate about the product. I literally just explained why I watch, because they have three of my favourites wrestling for them. Unfortunately they're making all three of them look like shit
> 
> 
> "If AEW didn't have Jericho, PAC and Penta I wouldn't even bother watching this show. "
> ...



I too would eat my favorite food (noodles) even if it knowingly gave me food poisoning multiple times.

Favorites or not - it's annoying to see people complain especially at the capacity that some on these forums / discord / reddit do. It's one thing to criticize - it's another thing to put your face in the ground, kick your feet, and scream "NO, NO, NO, THIS COMPANY SUCKS AND THEY'RE ALL DWEEBS AND EVERYONE SHOULD FEEL LIKE ME!"

Like cool, you don't enjoy it, whatevs. Explain your criticisms in a constructive manner and get on with it. (Realizing I can't tell you how to conduct / present yourself. I retract that last statement. However, if you come across as a child, you'll have children in droves arguing against you) At the end of the day it's a Television Show. If you let it get to you _that much_ then you seriously do have a problem.

Jericho looks good and hella strong - he looks silly sometimes but that never takes away the fact that he's outsmarting / out powering / out numbering the entire roster.

PAC has had a ton of questionable booking and I really hope they give him a direction soon because these random attacks and asking for matches he's sure to lose isn't doing it for me either. He needs something concrete and hopefully that's soon.

Penta is so good and I have no idea why they aren't doing anything with him or Fenix. I wonder if they have commitments somewhere else, however, Riho would show they don't much care about that. Some of AEW's bookings really baffle me - otherwise the show from top to bottom I really really enjoy.

Oh and for those "AEW is perfect" fans, because there are those, yeah they can go F-Off too. Those who can't understand why others may not enjoy what they enjoy, then complain relentlessly about said person not enjoying it, letting it ruin their day are just as annoying as those who can't understand why others may enjoy what they don't, then complain relentlessly about said person enjoying it, and letting it ruin their day.

They're both the same person to me.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Disputed said:


> PAC situation is why they need a secondary title, make him the first US Champ and have him go on a crazy run with the belt, could build to a Champ vs Champ match with Omega or Moxley somewhere down the line. Have him eventually drop it to someone like Darby in an upset, done right it could feel like a huge moment imo. With only 4 ppvs a year, and with quite a few people all pretty deserving of the champ spot, it feels like there just has to be another belt to fight over


Agree'd. The show is feeling a bit empty in the middle at times. I think even without a Championship they could do better with "mid-card" storytelling. There isn't much in the way of utilizing the rest of the roster outside of the big-name players. There's some ruboff matches like Jungleboy vs Jericho. Cody vs Darby, ect. But Pac could be the big bad meany gatekeeper in the Upper-Midcard elevating the midcard. If a championship forces their hand to do that, I'm all for it, especially since the world title should be a championship that doesn't change hands for a long time. A midcard title can be a bit more hotshotted without killing any prestige.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Sir Linko said:


> Agree'd. The show is feeling a bit empty in the middle at times. I think even without a Championship they could do better with "mid-card" storytelling. There isn't much in the way of utilizing the rest of the roster outside of the big-name players. There's some ruboff matches like Jungleboy vs Jericho. Cody vs Darby, ect. But Pac could be the big bad meany gatekeeper in the Upper-Midcard elevating the midcard. If a championship forces their hand to do that, I'm all for it, especially since the world title should be a championship that doesn't change hands for a long time. A midcard title can be a bit more hotshotted without killing any prestige.


We know people like Mox, Omega, probably PAC, probably Cody are going to be AEW Champ eventually, but as you say ideally the belt won't change hands too often at the start. So say Mox gets 6-9 months and Omega gets 6-9 months, what is PAC doing for the next year to year and a half, maybe more? Its not likely Mox is just getting one reign either, provided he stays with the company. in NJPW they had Nakamura "make" the IC belt, and I feel like PAC can do that same thing in AEW


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Disputed said:


> We know people like Mox, Omega, probably PAC, probably Cody are going to be AEW Champ eventually, but as you say ideally the belt won't change hands too often at the start. So say Mox gets 6-9 months and Omega gets 6-9 months, what is PAC doing for the next year to year and a half, maybe more? Its not likely Mox is just getting one reign either, provided he stays with the company. in NJPW they had Nakamura "make" the IC belt, and I feel like PAC can do that same thing in AEW


Mox becomes Champ, Elite v IC resumes with Kenny fighting to get to his rematch with Mox. IC v Elite debuts The Match Beyond whilst Mox fights someone like Spears. Pac then feuds with The Elite, leading into a feud with Cody about how Spears got a title shot before him. Pac beats Cody at a big PPV then fights Mox for his title.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally was able to watch the cruise show. 

Hangman is going to be huge, hes doing so many slow right things building up. Its similar to stone cold. Said 1 line and fans turn it into his thing over night. One alachol drinkinng segment and now he has to drink fans beers every show lol. Hea going to be a bog big part one day pf aew.

Priscilla kelly im digging personally. 

Brit baker does nothing for me yet some how she comes off with an attitude that shes great. Her promos are horrible and now i feel bad for the thousands of employees that respect their job at starbucks. Shes the worst attempt at a heel

Its amazing how much a proper big ring makes for the over all product feel. For years people complained that tna needed a bigger ring. Obviously no big deal because its just for 1 episode on the cruise but just nice to know they choose a bigger one in general

As always Excalibur does not fit for commentator 

Jungle boy will be special one day but of course hes gotta find that energy when he talks

Funny all the wrestlers getting hit by fire works because the ramp was more thin. Jericho handled it like a pro compared to Jack ?


One of the best things AEW is continued taped video psckages show casing the developing characters of the wrestlers. 



Fun little show but hard ti move storylines forward and only good once a year of course


----------

